# Warum WoW besser ist als alle anderen spiele die immoment auf dem Markt sind



## mkplayer (3. März 2009)

Syr, aber ich halte nicht viel von WoW, deswegen würde ich gerne wissen warum WoW das MMO überhaupt sein soll. 

Was ist so toll daran?

Bitte keine Besimpfungen o. ähnliches ich würde gerne ehrliche antworten haben.

Auch könnt ihr hier gerne rein schreiben, warum ihr persönlich so gerne WoW spielt.

Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten


----------



## war_locker (3. März 2009)

also ich hatte HdRo und WoW beides zum testen und WoW war einfach offener und es hat spass gemacht immer wieder neue gegenstände zu haben...aber mitlerweile fehlt die motivation nen bissle bin noch 78^^
aber die motivation hält um einiges länger wie in GW oder so
edit: FIRST!!!!11^^


----------



## Kr4ZoR (3. März 2009)

es heißt "als" und nicht "wie"...
naja bietet vielseitigkeit viele spieler spielspaß usw...


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. März 2009)

is keine beschimpfungen aber das ist der 984765783748te fred in ein paar tagen der sich nur als flameblait erweist-.-


----------



## Rangekiller (3. März 2009)

also mich hat wotlk angekotzt deswegen hab ich mit 73 aufgehört, also finde nicht dasses das geilste mmo ist
allerdings hätte ich schon bock wida anzufangen, nur um zu gucken wies so is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings eher was neues anfangen weil mir lvlvn mehr spaß macht im lowlvl bereich


----------



## jon_x(back again) (3. März 2009)

ich mag die klassen, und das kampf system.
außerdem gefällt mir der Grafik stil und die freundlichen rassen/umgebung


----------



## Arosk (3. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Syr, aber ich halte nicht viel von WoW, deswegen würde ich gerne wissen warum WoW das MMO überhaupt sein soll.
> 
> Was ist so toll daran?
> 
> ...



Weil's Spaß macht?

Weil es kein so ausgefeiltes Spiel wie WoW gibt!

Weil Blizzard genial ist (ka. warum manche denken Blizzard ist Scheiße. obwohl sie WoW spielen)

Weil die Story einzigartig ist und praktisch der Nachfolger von Warcraft 3 ist, das auch ein geniales Spiel ist.

1000 weitere Gründe die ich hier nicht nenne.


----------



## Gocu (3. März 2009)

war_locker schrieb:


> also ich hatte HdRo und WoW beides zum testen und WoW war einfach offener und es hat spass gemacht immer wieder neue gegenstände zu haben...aber mitlerweile fehlt die motivation nen bissle bin noch 78^^
> aber die motivation hält um einiges länger wie in GW oder so
> edit: FIRST!!!!11^^



Gut wie im anderen Thread schon gesagt, es ist Geschmackssache ich fand WoW auch immer super und habe es gerne gespielt, irgendwann hat mir dann auch die Motivation gefehlt^^

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nicht das allgemeine beste MMO (Die verkaufszahlen sind mir egal, mir ist das Spiel insgesamt wichtig) jeder findet was anderes gut. Für einen ist WoW das beste MMO und für andere das schlechteste, ist eben geschmackssache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenzius (3. März 2009)

Ich finde die Warcraft-Geschichte einfach besser als die anderer Spiele.Und mir gefällt dieser Comic-Stil. Außerdem ist es schön abwechslungsreich , vorallem seit WotLK.


----------



## Warp16 (3. März 2009)

+größtes game überhaupt
+riesige communitie
+größte spielwelt eines mmorpgs
+das spiel endet nie man hat spielmaterial für jahre
+abwechslung, innovative ideen, 
+man kann behaupten wow ist DAS computerspiel überhaupt.

-idioten in der communitie die das game kaputtmachen
-geldgeilheit von blizz was teilweise stört
-schlechte "balance" aber viel besser geht es nichmehr
-nach 3 jahren wow gibt es zwar neue inhalte etc aber iwann stört die grafik das controllsystem un sowas


----------



## neo1986 (3. März 2009)

Mir gefällt die grafik die spieleatmosphäre und die leute an wow wenn wow aussehen würde wie war oder hdro dan würde ich es nichtmehr spielen einfach ne geile grafik..

Am ende ist es aber geschmackssache.


----------



## advanced08 (3. März 2009)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> Es heißt "als" und nicht "wie"...
> naja bietet Vielseitigkeit viele Spieler Spielspaß usw...



Mimimimimi?

Erst mal selbst drauf achten wenn man andere Kritisiert!


----------



## Luciel (3. März 2009)

Weil es einfach viel länger auf dem Markt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (3. März 2009)

weil es EINFACH DER OBER HAMMER IST UND WEIL ES EINFACH AM ANFANG BISSCHEN SÜCHTIG MACHT aber ja das leg sich nach 4-5 Monaten


----------



## Tryko (3. März 2009)

Weil WoW ein riesiges Suchtpotential hat! Allgemein sind Spiele die praktischsten Freizeitbeschäftiger, man muss sich nicht gross bewegen, man braucht keine Freune, RL oder sonst was, nur ein bisschen Geld! Ausserdem werden durch solch "freundliche" Spiele wie WoW unmengen von Glückshormonen ausgeschüttet, da alles einfach wunderbar klappt. Man kann erfolgreich sein, ist ein episch ausgestatteter Held, man kann nicht sterben, es gibt keine "richtige" Arbeit, man kriegt in einem Monat WoW mehr Erfolgserlebnisse als in mehreren Jahren RL -> zusammengefast: es ist eine viel schönere Welt, in der man, wenn man Freunde haben möchte, nur jemanden mit "willst du mein Freund sein?" anschreiben muss. Würde das etwa im RL funktionieren? Ausserdem gibt es immer etwas, das man in WoW machen könnte. Raiden, ein paar der tausenden Quests lösen, PvP, chatten, rumhängen, farmen, ... ... ...

In WoW sind unzählige Elemente vorhanden, die Suchtpotential haben, ausserdem ist es durch die enorme Einsteigerfreundlichkeit und der Tatsache, dass man WoW mit miserabler Hardware und beinahe JEDEM Alter (hab schon 7-Jährige erlebt, die konnten nichma richtig schreiben) spielen kann.


Ich spiele WoW höchstwahrscheinlich auch wegen dem Suchtpotential und weil ich einfach zu viel Freizeit habe, die ich nicht immer mit RL füllen kann.

lg


----------



## neo1986 (3. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> weil es EINFACH DER OBER HAMMER IST UND WEIL ES EINFACH AM ANFANG BISSCHEN SÜCHTIG MACHT aber ja das leg sich nach 4-5 Monaten


Bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab auch noch keinen getroffen bei dem es so war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (3. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=93294
@ TE: Bist schon ein Vögelchen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Asmardin (3. März 2009)

Jetzt war der Lari schneller!

Warum auf ne Frage antworten, die losgeht mit "ich halte eh nix von xy...". dere Fragesteller hat sich ja seine Meinung gebildet!


----------



## Mompster (3. März 2009)

Ich bin alt, doppelt so alt wie die meisten WoW-Spieler (bin so um die 35). 

Ich habe angefangen auf dem Atari VCS2600, später C64 zu daddeln (es folgten Amiga 500, Atari ST, 386,486,Pentium usw.)

Ich besitze alle Konsolen.

Mich hat in meiner fast 30jährigen "Karriere" als Daddelkönig noch kein Spiel so lange gefesselt wie WoW und ich kann es nicht mal wirklich erklären.

Es ist gut und besser als alles andere, weil es ist wie es ist.

Und, hört hört, dieses Statement ist subjektiv, auf meine eigene Meinung bezogen usw. usf. Es gibt Fälle, die sagen, dass CS das geilste Game aller Zeiten ist, andere AoE2 usw. Mag sein, tolle Spiele. Für mich hat WoW die Krone meiner all time favorites...

Hail to the King, Baby !

PS: Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler, mit max 10 Stunden in der Woche (habe Frau, Kind, einen verantwortungsvollen und aufregenden Job, reise viel, habe viele Freunde. WoW ist nicht mal mein liebstes Hobby, aber für mich IST es das geilste Spiel derzeit(und das seit Release)


----------



## Soldus (3. März 2009)

es ist einfach offen,spaßig und hat ne echte glaubhafte hintergrundstory.........man ist frei in einem gewissem sinne auch wenn man mit unter lvl 10 nicht weit kommt ist es aber möglich zu fuß von sw nach silbermond zu rennen...wenn man bc hat..... also das sind die dinge warum ich wow spiele


----------



## mhuur (3. März 2009)

wow is ganz klar das beste game, weil man da sogar mit nem deffwarri im deffequip in der arena gewinnt ;>


----------



## Draco1985 (3. März 2009)

Mein Senf zu der Sache ist, dass es folgende grundsätzlichen Gründe für WoWs Verbreitung gibt:

- Es ist von Blizzard. Mal ehrlich, wie viele Leute gibt es hier, die nicht so ziemlich jedes Spiel von denen blind kaufen? Ich hab damit bisher zumindest selten daneben gelegen und anderen dürfte es auch so gehen.
- Es basiert auf einer langjährigen und erfolgreichen Strategiespiel-Reihe.
- Es ist einfach erlernbar und größtenteils halb-AFK spielbar, sprich man kann neben dem Zocken noch problemlos nen Film kucken oder surfen. Ausnahmen bilden selbstverständlich intensivere Kämpfe gegen Elitemobs, Bosse oder andere Spieler.
- Es war das erste MMO, das von den Spielezeitschriften wirklich groß beachtet und gehypt wurde. Vorher waren MMOs eine Randerscheinung, dann fing Blizzard auf einmal an, sowas auch zu machen. Und der Rest... siehe Punkt 1.
- Ab einem bestimmten Punkt sicher auch Mundpropaganda. Vielleicht hat dein Freund oder dessen Freund grade damit angefangen und schwärmt dir die Ohren voll, also willst du auch "nur mal sehen was da dran ist" - Willkommen in der World of WarCraft!

Alles andere - Features, Gameplay, Story - hat mindestens ein "Konkurrenzgame", wenn nicht sogar mehrere, auch. Blizzard - und das dürfte ein Grund für ihren Erfolg sein - verfolgt bei Spielen gerne mal ein Prinzip, das ich gerne als "Ich will auch!"-Prinzip bezeichne: Wenn ein Entwickler bei denen irgendwo etwas Cooles sieht, dann baut er es in ein Spiel ein. Seien es Eastereggs, Spielelemente oder Storybausteine. Daher kann man bei WoW auch quasi fingerzeigend durch die Landschaften laufen und sagen: "Oh, das haben sie daher... Und das kommt von Spiel XY... Und die Figur ist ne Anspielung auf Serie ABC..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mkplayer (3. März 2009)

krass, wie schnell man hier antwort bekommt.

Sind eigendlich meistens die selben gründe warum ich gw gespielt hab und gerade war spiele.

WAR weil:
-gameplay sehr gut ist
-es stark pvp orientiert ist
-es riesige schlachten gibt [burgen eroberung]
-wegen der grafik
-es sehr viele events gibt
-sich goa sehr viel mühe mit dem game gibt
-es abwechslungsreich ist
usw.

Guild Wars weil:
-Weil man gleich high lvl pvp chars erstellen kann u. durchprobieren
-Wegen der Grafik, die immernoch sehr gut ist
-man sich direkt an orte auf der Karte porten kann
-Weil es keine verschiedenen server gab, sondern nur eine einzige große Welt
-man zwei klassen wählen kann
-man sene rüstung färben konnte
-jeder spieler einen individuellen char erstellen kann und keiner so ist wie der andere
-man richtig skillen konnte [punkte auf stärke, blocken... legen konnte]
-es hunderte von fähigkeiten gibt und das pro klasse
usw.

Gw war das geilste spiel überhaupt, und ich hab aufgehört weil die welt instanziert war.

...jetzt bin ich total vom thema abgewichen. Wollte damit nur sagen, das es hammer spiele gibt und wow bestimmt auch sachen hat die nicht allen gefalken. Was gefäkkt euch Nicht an WoW???


----------



## Draco1985 (3. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Was gefäkkt euch Nicht an WoW???



Mir persönlich ist es zu simpel. Es gibt zu wenig Möglichkeiten der Charakterentwicklung, das Kampfsystem ist suboptimal und auf Dauer eintönig (Standardrotation, anyone?).

Achja: Und ich hasse Levelbasierte Systeme für den Charakterfortschritt.


----------



## Schlamm (3. März 2009)

Diese riesige Spielwelt ist natürlich der hammer und man kennt viele Orte wegen Warcraft II und III. Ansonsten finde ich die Rassenauswahl klasse.


----------



## mkplayer (3. März 2009)

@Draco1985: Ich stimme mit fast allen was du geschrieben hast überein, aber dennoch bezweifel ich das der erfolg auch auf die vorgeschichte von wow zurück zu führe zu ist. WAR ist um einiges älter, hatt zig vorgänger und ist dennoch nicht so beliebt, das alle anhängervder ihebauch WAR online spielen würden.


----------



## mkplayer (3. März 2009)

syr, wegen den rechtschreib fehler, schreib die beiträge gerade mit dem pda von unterwegs aus XD


----------



## baum1711 (3. März 2009)

"es heißt "als" und nicht "wie"..."

----> Entschuldigung, Mr. Präsident, das stimmt so nicht ganz, schon mal was vom fränkischen Komparativ gehört?

Dort heisst es richtigerweise "als wie" oder einfach "wie", und diese Regel gibt es schon länger "als wie" den Duden!

Foe the Horde!
Kel´tash


----------



## Immondys (3. März 2009)

WAR weil:
-gameplay sehr gut ist  - Anmerkung: wirklich? Ich fand das Berufecrafting zum Bleistift unterirdisch
-es stark pvp orientiert ist - Anmerkung: Das war so beabsichtigt, fand ich auch erst gut, aber irgendwann begannen mich die immer gleichen BG´s zu nerven
-es riesige schlachten gibt [burgen eroberung] - Anmerkung: Sofern man da nicht rausfliegt und man den richtigen Server hat
-wegen der grafik - Anmerkung: Na die unterscheidet sich ja kaum von WoW, durchaus angemessen
-es sehr viele events gibt - Anmerkung: Die es bei WoW auch gibt - lach
-sich goa sehr viel mühe mit dem game gibt - Anmerkung: und noch nichteinmal in der Lage sind, Foren zu liefern? Alleine das herumstöbern in den Blizz Foren finde ich schon ungemein interessant.
-es abwechslungsreich ist -Anmerkung: BG, BG , BG, BG,  - bei WoW ein typischer Abend, Daily, Ini, Ini Crafting, Daily, Ini, BG, BG - pennen gehen.
usw.

Guild Wars weil:
-Weil man gleich high lvl pvp chars erstellen kann u. durchprobieren - Anmerkung: stimmt, hat mir auch gefallen
-Wegen der Grafik, die immernoch sehr gut ist - Anmerkung: yo, durchaus passabel
-man sich direkt an orte auf der Karte porten kann - Anmerkung: wers brauch
-Weil es keine verschiedenen server gab, sondern nur eine einzige große Welt - Anmerkung: komisch, kam mir duch Instanzierung eher schmal vor
-man zwei klassen wählen kann - Anmerkung: stimmt, das ist gut
-man sene rüstung färben konnte - Anmerkung: Hairsytle find ich besser. Würde gerne meine chars ummodellieren können
-jeder spieler einen individuellen char erstellen kann und keiner so ist wie der andere - Anmerkung: Naja, kommt ja wohl auch auf den Hinter der Tastatur an aber sowas gefällt mir auch.
-man richtig skillen konnte [punkte auf stärke, blocken... legen konnte] - Anmerkung: Erinner mich auch ein wenig an Everquest
-es hunderte von fähigkeiten gibt und das pro klasse
usw. - Anmerkung: richtig gut

Gw war das geilste spiel überhaupt, und ich hab aufgehört weil die welt instanziert war. - Anmerkung: Ich auch


Hab eben noch nichts besseres wie WoW gefunden, das zwar auch schwächen hat, in der Summe aller Teile aber immer noch am besten Unterhält.


----------



## mkplayer (3. März 2009)

XD mittlerweile hab ich begriffen, dass ich einen fehler in der überschrift hab!!!


----------



## Draco1985 (3. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> @Draco1985: Ich stimme mit fast allen was du geschrieben hast überein, aber dennoch bezweifel ich das der erfolg auch auf die vorgeschichte von wow zurück zu führe zu ist. WAR ist um einiges älter, hatt zig vorgänger und ist dennoch nicht so beliebt, das alle anhängervder ihebauch WAR online spielen würden.



Erstmal, WAR ist nicht mal ein halbes Jahr alt. Warhammer (F ist wesentlich älter als Warcraft und stand bekanntermaßen sogar Pate für zweiteres, Korrekt. Aber aus anderen Foren weiß ich, dass längst nicht alle WHFB-Fans WAR mochten. Einigen war die Welt nicht düster genug umgesetzt, anderen gefiel der Grafikstil nicht, wieder andere mögen prinzipiell keine MMOs, usw. Einigen geht sogar das Prinzip des WAR-RvR auf den Zeiger, da sie die gewaltigen Feldschlachten vermissen und alles was auf den WAR-Servern läuft als "mickrig" ansehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dagegen war Warcraft schon immer eine Computerspielreihe. Der Schritt von einem Spiel zu einem anderen ist weniger weit, als von einem Brettspiel auf ein PC-Spiel. Zudem hat WoW den Stil und das Flair der Warcraft-Spiele recht gut eingefangen (naja, mal mehr mal weniger). Die Erwartungen wurden bei WoW insofern eher erfüllt als bei WAR.


----------



## Kwatamehn (3. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Was gefäkkt euch Nicht an WoW???



Ich sags mal andersrum - so gut wie alles, dass dir an WAR und GW gefällt, gefällt mir nicht, bzw. leg ich keinen Wert drauf.

Ich brauch keine High-End-Grafik für die ich nen neuen Rechner brauchen würde
Ich brauch kein PvP
Ich brauch somit auch keine riesigen Schlachten (das rumgezerge bei 1k-Winter zB ist mir einfach zuwider)
Ich brauch keine erstellbaren High-LvL Chars - mir macht es Freude jeden einzelnen hochzuspielen
Ich brauch keine 100en Fähigkeiten, mir gefällt das Austüfteln des Optimums bei kA max. 20 die ich hab, zusammen mit dem Equip (und wiederum das bekommen) und der optimalen Talenteverteilung (die dennoch, wie ich finde, immer mehr Spielraum lässt sie an seine Spielweise anzupassen
usw,usf.


Für mich gibt es soviel sinnvolles und unsinniges, dass ich in WoW anstellen kann, das es mir einfach nicht langweilig wird. Aber das beruht viell. auch daher, dass ich meine Spielzeit meiner Motivation anpasse und nicht umgekehrt.

Mom. zB gehe ich eigentlich nur mehr mit Gilde raiden - bin relativ selen sonst on. In der Levelphase hingegen war ich oft udn lang online, weil es da genug zu tun gab.Auf 80 gab es dann Ruf ,Equip und Achievements (zumindest einige die mir Spass gemacht haben, wie zB die Nordrend-Q-Achievements) wo es auch mehr gab.
Jetzt gibt es weniger, langweilig ist mir aber dennoch nicht - ich muss nicht spielen und wenn ich spiele gehe ich in raids - und wenns das 30.Mal Naxx ist - ist es jedesmal mit den Gildenleuten spassig.Ist es jedesmal spassig die Bosse noch paar Sekunden schneller zu erledigen usw,usf...

Würde ich JEDEN TAG 5 Std und mehr spielen, würds mir auch zum Hals heraushängen - so wie wohl jedes Spiel (und andere viell. schneller) - aber es zwingt mich ja niemand dazu.


----------



## Elegost (3. März 2009)

wow hat ne flamer comunity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. März 2009)

@Mompster: Ist ja schön, wenn du Dipl. Ingi bist. Aber so toll, daß man es gleich in seinem Avatar anpreisen muss, ist es dann auch wieder nicht
Aber wenn du dich dadurch besser fühlst, dann sei es dir vergönnt^^


----------



## HGVermillion (3. März 2009)

Kleiner Tipp, lass den Thread zumachen, ein WAR ist geiler als alles andere Thread bringt nur Ärger, und es reicht doch das wir alle wissen warum wir es gerne Spielen. Ich beneide die WoWler ja auch um Ulduar ^^, und die Grafik ist schon stimmig, wenn ich mir dagegen die Elfenstargebiete bei Warhammer ansehe, da merkt man das die ein Halbes bis Ganzes Jahr später entworfen wurden wie zb die Ork/Zwergenpartie.

Machen wir zu und sparen wir uns die Flames.


----------



## Freyen (3. März 2009)

WoW war mein erstes MMO – vielleicht ist das schon ein Grund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein im Ernst: 
-	ich mag die Grafik (klar, kein „high end“, aber der Stil gefällt mir)
-	die Welt ist einfach riesig (perfekt für Entdecker und „In der Gegend am Lagerfeuer-Rumsitzer wie mich)
-	ich verabscheue PvP (und bei War ist das einfach ein Hauptschwerpunkt des Spiels, auch wenn mir die Grafik dort besser gefällt – PvP-Ausnahme wird nur bei der Verteidigung der Städte gemacht)
-	in LotR-Online gibts keine Horde! Wer meinem Warchief ans Leder will dem gerb ich sein eigenes (haha, allerdings bekomme eher ich einen auf den Deckel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - siehe auch einen Punkt höher) 
-	Conan... spricht mich einfach nicht an (Erklärung kann sich jeder selbst basteln, jedem wie es beliebt)
-	die Hintergrundstory hat mich einfach gefesselt (Romanreihen, Comics)
-	Northrend ist wunderschön! Ich liebe Schnee! (Ja ich weiß, schon wieder so eine Subjektivität, aber hey, was solls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-	Wenn man zu sieben versteht hat WoW eine durchaus nette Community (wobei ich anmerken muß, dass mir noch nie solche Kalauer unterlaufen sind, wie ich sie im Forum manchmal lesen muß...)

Hmm, so spontan fällt mir noch vieles und auch gar nichts mehr ein – das Empfinden was „Das“ MMO ausmacht, ist einfach subjektiv... wie soll man das einem anderen zu erklären versuchen? 

Grüße,
Freyen 

Ps: RoM könnte eine nette Variante zu WoW werden - mal schauen wie sich die Beta entwickelt und das fertige Spiel am Ende aussieht


----------



## Hannifutzi (3. März 2009)

ich finde, dass WoW nicht das beste mmoprg ist, deshalb versteh ich nicht, dass es so viel spielen. hdro, war sind auch gute spiele nur weil viele sich nicht trauen es sich anzuschauen oder der freund einen überredet bei WoW zu bleiben werden diese spiele, meiner meinung nach, nicht so erfolgreich...aber man vergisst sie auch nicht =)

mfg


----------



## Eruator (3. März 2009)

weil es einfach eine geile community hat, es eine Lange und ausgeprägte Story hat, es mhyten um WoW gibt und es riesen Spaß macht^^


----------



## healyeah666 (3. März 2009)

WoW war das erste "Online"-Rollenspiel zu dem ich gekommen bin und es hat mich schon sehr beeindruckt und naja es hat für mich einfach den größten wiederspiel/motivations Wert.


----------



## Kamaji (3. März 2009)

Gz zum unnötigsten Thread des Tages.

Ich garantiere dir zu 100%, dass wenn du nur 10 Minuten spielst , die Antwort auf deine Frage findest.


----------



## BoV Jimmy (3. März 2009)

ich hab jetz schon alles ausprobiert ... aber wow is auch nich das tollste was einem passiert is doch zur zeit das angenehmste game was meinen vorstellungen entspricht.
Die Grafik ist knuffig fluffig comicstyle nicht so "gewollt perfekt" wie bei WAR   (ps: wenn ich gute grafik will geh ich raus)
Die Klassen sind zwar nich zu 100% im balance aber fein ausgedacht 
Die Community is auch toll (außer das alter der spieler ist so dass der IQ dem eines Toast gleicht)
und sooo weita 

eigendlich isses ein Spiel das unter normalen Bedingungen der heutigen Konkurenz schon längst hinter den Jordan befördert sein müsste... aber wie durch ein Wunder is es immernoch lebendig ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FOR THE HORDE !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e jaja ich mein ja auch das sie um alles versuchen ne geile Grafik hinzubekommen aber dass nix wird


----------



## Klos1 (3. März 2009)

Seit wann hat War denn eine perfekte Grafik? Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (3. März 2009)

WoW hat so seine Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Sehr viele Gebiete die es zu erforschen gilt (Schöne Welt noch dazu!)
+ Die Klassen und Rassenauswahl ist nice 
+ Items im Überfluss 
+ Blizzard updatet das Spiel im 1 - 2 Monat Takt
+ Ein ausbalanciertes Spiel wird angestrebt
+ Viele Optionen vom Haustierhalten bis hin zum Kochen
+ Storytechnisch unschlagbar
+ Das Abtauchen in eine zweite Welt ist für den Spieler eine einmalige Erfahrung die meiner Meinung nach nur WoW wahrlich vermitteln kann
+ Blizzard unterhält ingame mit schöngestalteten Events wie auch das kommende Argentum Turnier
+ Itemgeilheit wird befriedigt
+ Waffen und Ausrüstungen haben Stil 
+ Grafik Updates die das Spiel detailreicher machen, jedoch nie den Comicstyle ändern
+ Coole Mounts für jederman

- Schlechter ingame Support (Wartezeiten liegen im Moment zwischen 20 Stunden und 2 Tagen o.O)
- Battlegrounds sind ausgestorben
- Arena ist mittlerweile öde (Evtl. müsste da ein komplett neues System erstellt werden)
- Ein Teil der Community ist einfach zum Kotz**


• 13€ im Monat sind ein fairer Preis für ein so großartiges Spiel und ich hoffe das World of Warcraft noch Jahre weitermacht!


----------



## Kaammi (3. März 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Gut wie im anderen Thread schon gesagt, es ist Geschmackssache ich fand WoW auch immer super und habe es gerne gespielt, irgendwann hat mir dann auch die Motivation gefehlt^^
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nicht das allgemeine beste MMO (Die verkaufszahlen sind mir egal, mir ist das Spiel insgesamt wichtig) jeder findet was anderes gut. Für einen ist WoW das beste MMO und für andere das schlechteste, ist eben geschmackssache
> 
> ...



find ich genau so, ist halt geschmacks Sache.Jeder hat andere vorstellungen und ansprüche an ein Spiel.In dem Sinne,spielt das was euch spaß macht.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (3. März 2009)

Ich spiele WoW weil es vor Warhammer gekommen ist, und weil ich schon so viele Leute da kenne, obwohl die Community vor arroganten, selbstverliebten Leuten die sich für das größte halten nur weil sie irgendein Tier-Set voll haben nur so wimmelt.


----------



## sTereoType (3. März 2009)

Otori/ schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW weil es vor Warhammer gekommen ist, und weil ich schon so viele Leute da kenne, obwohl die Community vor arroganten, selbstverliebten Leuten die sich für das größte halten nur weil sie irgendein Tier-Set voll haben nur so wimmelt.


das ist die ehrlichste antwort die ich kenne und ich denke vielen anderen geht es genauso. deswegen haben es neue spiele auch schwer akzeptiert zu werden.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (3. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist die ehrlichste antwort die ich kenne und ich denke vielen anderen geht es genauso. deswegen haben es neue spiele auch schwer akzeptiert zu werden.



danke, aber is doch so, ganz ehrlich jetzt. warhammer hab ich angespielt wurde aber wiederzu wow gezogen weil wotlk gelockt hat.... aber wer weiß wie lange das noch geht.
übrigens ist everquest 2 auch ein sehr schönes spiel mit einer super community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (3. März 2009)

WoW ist so gut weil es genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt kam, EQ war schon veraltet und Ultima hatte seine beste Zeit hinter sich. WoW hat eine geschichte und dank WC3, Diablo und Starcraft vertrauten die Spieler Blizzard.
Wen ich WoW mit den "größten" konkurenten vergleiche z.B HDRO, War und Guild Wars sehe ich das ausser Guild wars keiner spiel wirklich eine chance hat.
HDRO ist nichts für leute die KEIN RP wollen und nichts für Spieler die Raiden wollen sry HDRO fans aber ihr haltet nicht mit WoW mit das sieht man daran das es nur von weiger als 1 mio. spielern gezockt wird.
War ist ein spiel mit mehr PVp als PVE content und naja das Handwerk ist auch nicht ausgereift, WoW bietet hingegen für alle etwas.
Wisst ihr wie schwer es ist mit einen neuen Spiel gegen eins anzukommen das schon öfters gepacht/verbessert wurde? 
Hätte man z.B WAR gleichzeitig mit WoW rausgebracht würde es vllt. anders aussehen da WoW aber schon mehrere Jahre auf dem Markt ist hat eig. in den Nächsten Jahren keiner eine chance es zu toppen.
Ich warte auf Guild Wars 2 vllt aber nur ganz vllt schaft es dieses Spiel WoW ein bisschen nach aussen zu rücken.
MFG KINGKONG


----------



## tausendbuffed (3. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Syr, aber ich halte nicht viel von WoW, deswegen würde ich gerne wissen warum WoW das MMO überhaupt sein soll.
> 
> Was ist so toll daran?



Warum WoW dass MMO überhaupt ist? - Weil es weltweit mit Abstand (mit weeeeeeeeitem Abstand) die meisten Spielerzahlen aufweisen kann.

Warum es Andere spielen kann ich nicht beurteilen, jedoch warum ich nach Ausflügen in HdRO, AoC und WAR immer wieder zurückgekehrt bin:

WoW ist in keinem der Bereiche Grafik, PvP oder Rollenspiel überragend. Möchte ich tolle Grafik zocke ich AoC, will ich ein super PvP-System spiele ich WAR, tolles RP und DIE Linzens schlichtweg finde ich in HdRO. WoW jedoch vereint alles in der besten Mischung. Ich habe die kultige Warcraft-Grafik, ich kann zwischendurch PvP zocken und habe den besten PvE-Content den ein Onlinespiel z.Z zu bieten hat. Denn im Punkt gameplay design ist Blizz, damals wie heute, weltspitze!

Wie du siehst ähneln sich die Spiele nur auf den ersten Blick. Für jeden Geschmack ist was dabei und *surprise* die meisten möchten gerne von allem ein Bisschen.

Außerdem ist es bei WoW wie mit der ersten Liebe, der verzeiht man auch die ein oder andere Falte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (3. März 2009)

Najo ganz einfach, weil man alles hinten rein geschoben bekommt und nichts mehr für seine Ausrüstung oder was auch immer tun muss. 
Denke es gefällt den meisten, dass WoW kein können mehr voraussetzt.


----------



## ReWahn (3. März 2009)

WoW:

+Warcraft-Universum (Wer WC3 gespielt hat wollte danach auch WoW).
+Gute Instanzen mit schöner Hintergrundgeschichte
+Atmosphäre
+Raids

-Raids fesseln nicht mehr auf Dauer
-Atmosphäre wird durch Motorräder verhunzt (Und nein, dass es Gyrokopter gibt rechtfertigt diese 'Feuerstühle' und 'Chopper' nicht.)
-RP kommt zu kurz
-PvP is schlecht balanced


Aber

+++Es gibt keine echte Alternative. Was WoW kann, das kann es gut. Vergeichbaren PvE-Content sucht man vergeblich bei der Konkurrenz, und nichts kommt an die gewaltige Spieltiefe von WoW ran.


----------



## kingkong23 (3. März 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Najo ganz einfach, weil man alles hinten rein geschoben bekommt und nichts mehr für seine Ausrüstung oder was auch immer tun muss.
> Denke es gefällt den meisten, dass WoW kein können mehr voraussetzt.




Mhh wieso fällt mir gerade MIMIMI ein? 
Unnötiger post ganz ehrlich.
Wen es zu schwer ist MIMIMI ist es zu Leicht MIMIMI
also endscheidet euch? Leicht oder Schwer und nicht MIMIMI


----------



## Gocu (3. März 2009)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> + Storytechnisch unschlagbar



In einigen Punkten gebe ich dir Recht, aber ganz im Ernst in dem Punkt wiederspreche ich dir. Es gibt genug WoW Spieler die die Geschichte überhaupt nicht oder nur zum Teil kennen. Es liegt einfach daran das man in WoW die Geschichte nicht mitbekommt, zumindest war es bei mir so als ich gespielt habe. Sry aber da gibt es genaug andere MMOs die Ihre Geschichte besser rüberbringen und manche davon sind auch besser als die Warcraft Geschichte (Meine Meinung)


----------



## Dranay (3. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Syr, aber ich halte nicht viel von WoW, deswegen würde ich gerne wissen warum WoW das MMO überhaupt sein soll.
> 
> Was ist so toll daran?
> 
> ...




Nun, ich habe 5 Jahre lang Ragnarok gespielt und vor einem Jahr ca. wurde es mir wirklich zu blöd.

Also begann ich diverse andere Spiele zu testen.

Ich habe sehr viele ausprobiert, Lineage 2, Rappelz, Fly For Fun, Metin, Runes Of Magic (als es heraus kam) und noch 3 oder 4 Andere, von denen ich den Namen vergessen habe. 

Alle sammt hatten ein gewisses Flair und waren anfangs - da unbekannt - doch recht gut, aber nach einiger Zeit langweilten sie und die Möglichkeiten im Spiel oder die Graifk etc. fand ich nicht sonderbar ansprechend.

Als dann damals die Werbespots im TV anliefen bezüglich WoW (ich war zuvor eigentlich auch ein WoW Gegner), dachte ich mir "Na, wenn man schon umsonst 10 Tage testen kann, probierste es doch mal aus".

Ich muss sagen, WoW hat mich von der ersten Minute an gefesselt.

Ich fand die Welt wunderschön (vorallem Dun Morogh tat es mir an), es waren viele Spieler online, die auch mal meine Sprache sprachen *lach* und die Möglichkeiten schienen mir fast grenzenlos.

Es gab bzw. gibt unzählige Berufe, Klassen, Rassen, 2 Fraktionen und und und. Das ist sehr umfangreich.

Sicherlich gibt es diese Aspekte mittlerweile in den meisten Anderen Games auch, aber WoW hat einfach irgend wie etwas an sich.

Nicht nur der mittelalter Flair, sondern auch die riesige Community. Kein Mensch kannte Ragnarok Online und ich wurde noch blöder angeguckt als eh schon. Und WoW, das kannte einfach jeder und ich fühlte mich nicht wie der einzige Spieler auf der ganzen Welt hehe.


Klar gibts an WoW einiges zu verbessern oder was man noch einbringen könnte und es mag auch vielleicht eine etwas "kindlichere" Graifk haben, aber es hat eine tolle Atmosphäre.


Tja und so bin ich dann eben bei WoW geblieben.


Mittlerweile muss ich sagen, geht mir das normale Spielen auch auf den Zeiger und wenn ich Zeit habe, schaue ich gerne mal auf einem richtigen RP Server vorbei. Es ist einfach was Anderes das Spiel zu leben, als es nur zu spielen und zu leveln und zu grinden bis man dumm wird hehe


Das ist so meine Ansicht und meine Beweggründe, wesshalb ich für WoW bin.


Achja und die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit! Die darf ich natürlich auch nicht vergessen.

In keinem anderen Spiel fand ich mich so extrem schnell zurecht wie in World of Warcraft und man hat auch keine großen Downtimes, was das Questen angeht. Eigentlich ist der Questlog immer voll und man hat was zutun.


----------



## kingkong23 (3. März 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> In einigen Punkten gebe ich dir Recht, aber ganz im Ernst in dem Punkt wiederspreche ich dir. Es gibt genug WoW Spieler die die Geschichte überhaupt nicht oder nur zum Teil kennen. Es liegt einfach daran das man in WoW die Geschichte nicht mitbekommt, zumindest war es bei mir so als ich gespielt habe. Sry aber da gibt es genaug andere MMOs die Ihre Geschichte besser rüberbringen und manche davon sind auch besser als die Warcraft Geschichte (Meine Meinung)



Ich als WoW Spieler und Großer Herr der Ringe Fan mische mich mal ein.
HDRO ist Storytechnisch genau wie WoW sie hatten ihre Geschichte damit macht man einfach nichts falsch.
Das manche leute die WoW geschichte nicht hören wollen ist mir recht ich interessiere mich sehr dafür.
Ich habe cA ein Jahr HDRo gespielt und habe nur aufgehört weil es mir etwas zu sehr auf Rp verkrampft war.
Meine meinung ist HDRO ist wohl das beste spiel für RPler und auch leute die Herr der Ringe so mögen.

Tippfehler gehen bitte per Post an mich zurück!!

MFG KINGKONG


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. März 2009)

*Sorry @ TE,*

WoW ist nicht besser als andere Games. Das Zauberwort ist im großen die Zielgruppe (Alter inbegriffen). Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die weit über 30 jahre sind, doch bei diesem Game geht ja bekanntlich bei 12 los^^. Jedes andere Game bzw MMO hat auch sein Dasein. WoW ist ganz klar ein sehr gutes Spiel, was dem PvEKontent angeht. Denoch ist dieses SPiel nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß. Man sieht es einfach am letzten Addon,.... zu leicht , zu einfach und Blizz muss schnell nachsetzen. 

Denoch ist WoW nicht das bessere MMO. Klar es gibt auch andere Games , wie auch AoC. Aber hierbei brauch man schon die gute hardware um wirklich gut was zu leisten bzw spielen zu können. Aber irgentwie kommt es mir so vor, als wenn viele wirklich nur ein Spiel auf dem PC haben. Klar vielen macht es Spass immer und immer wieder hinter Items her zu rennen, aber macht das nach 4 jahren noch SPass ?

Es gibt auf dem GamerMarkt noch viele andere Games, die genau so gut sind, wie auch WoW. Und auch wenn der TE es nicht hören möchte, CSS ist um welten besser.............
............... Würde jetzt ein CSSler sagen.

Es gibt soviele schöne Spiele, wo es dafür auch eine gute Community gibt:

- World in Conflict
- GTA 4
- CoD 5
- Grid
- CSS 
- AoC
- HdR

*Nur weil WoW eine breite Masse erreicht, ist dieses Game nicht das Beste ! *


----------



## kingkong23 (3. März 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *Sorry @ TE,*
> 
> WoW ist nicht besser als andere Games. Das Zauberwort ist im großen die Zielgruppe (Alter inbegriffen). Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die weit über 30 jahre sind, doch bei diesem Game geht ja bekanntlich bei 12 los^^. Jedes andere Game bzw MMO hat auch sein Dasein. WoW ist ganz klar ein sehr gutes Spiel, was dem PvEKontent angeht. Denoch ist dieses SPiel nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß. Man sieht es einfach am letzten Addon,.... zu leicht , zu einfach und Blizz muss schnell nachsetzen.
> 
> ...




LOL MADE MY DAY                                                     css das ich nicht lache


----------



## Overbreaker (3. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Syr, aber ich halte nicht viel von WoW, deswegen würde ich gerne wissen warum WoW das MMO überhaupt sein soll.
> 
> Was ist so toll daran?
> 
> ...



Man hat riesige Freiheiten im Spiel. Der Umfang ist einfach nur riesig in diesem Spiel und es kann meiner Meinung kein Spiel der Welt damit aufnehmen. Es ist ein tolles Rollenspiel, ein "Chatroom" und ein wunderbarer Wirtschaftssimulator in einem. Beim Rollenspiel angefangen bietet es viele Klassen und Rassen, die alle ihre einzigartigen Fähigkeiten besitzen (und davon nicht zu knapp). Es gibt mehrere tausend verschiedene Monster, tausende Rüstungen, tausende Waffen, eine Riesige Spielwelt, eine große Community, guter Service bei InGame Problemen und und und. Das Spiel fasziniert zwar nicht mit Hi-End Grafik á la Crysis und Co. aber dafür mit abwechslungsreichen Landschaften. Da ist alles dabei, von der Wüste bis zur grünen Idylle. Es gibt Berufe, mit denen man sich Gold, Ruf und auch Freunde schaffen kann. Man kann in Dungeons gehen, heiße Bosskämpfe gegen geile, hässliche, coole, schwere und einfache Monster führen oder sich im PvP mit anderen Spielern um die Ehre "prügeln". Es überzeugt aber auch die Hintergrundgeschichte, die an viele Quests im Spiel angelehnt sind.

Das sind meine Hauptgründe, warum ich WoW Spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bei diesem Spiel wird man eben mehr gefordert, als nur mit einem Fadenkreuz und einer Knarre durch die Kante zu krebsen


----------



## Bottlewave (3. März 2009)

WoW ist wie die Demokratie. Nicht gut, aber die beste Staatsform die es gibt. Meiner meinung Nach vereint WoW den Spagat zwischen PvP und PvE am besten, wobei PvP in andere Spielenm besser ist, abber dafür Pve schlechter, so wie umgekehrt.

ich habe viele andere Mmorpg's angespielt. HdrO, GW, WAR, RO.
Der unterschied der vor allem klar ins auge STicht: WoW ist am einsteigerfreundlichsten (finde ich). Zudem hat es das übersichtlichste Kampfsystem, eine Gigantische und tolle Storyline, uvm.

HdRo ist ein sagenhaftes PvE-spiel, ich hatte jedoch den EIndruck das man falsch an der Sache ist, wenn man sich nicht für herr der Ringe interessiert. Warhammer kotzt mich schon vom support her an. PvP macht da viel spaß, aber mehr als PvP kann man da auch nicht ordentlich machen (schlägt aber alles andere in PvP um längen)

AoC hatte ich auch mal kurz angespielt, aber als ich auf einmal irgendwo hingeportet wurde wo häußer durch die Luft schwebten und ich am arsch der welt war (eigentlich hab ich mich in ne stadt geportet), da war bei mir schon Feierabend mit dem game.


----------



## Abigayle (3. März 2009)

Also ich habe WoW, HDRO, WAR und auch Guild Wars gespielt und bin nun bei HDRO hängen geblieben und bin da auch sehr glücklich mit. Meine Meinung sieht wie folgt aus:

*Guild Wars*
Sehr nettes Game am Anfang, hat auch echt Spass gemacht. Habe es 2 Jahre gezockt, aber jetzt kommt das große ABER. Nach 2 Jahren hat die Spielergemeinschaft mir das Game echt madig und schlecht gemacht. Man fand keinen Anschluss mehr, wenn man nicht nach den Wünschen der Spieler umskillte und genau nach deren Vorstellung spielte. Machte man das nicht und beugte sich denen, hieß es entweder mit Bots spielen und/oder doof in die Röhre schauen. Inzwischen macht mir das ganze echt keinen Spaß mehr. Es staubt erstmal ein.

*World of Warcraft*
Zu Anfang, bin ein riesen Warcraft Fan seit WC3. Vor einem Jahr habe ich angefangen WoW zu spielen und war auch eigentlich sehr begeistert. Die Story war toll verpackt, die Quest haben Spaß gemacht und auch die Instanzen waren sehr liebevoll gestaltet. Raids habe ich leider nur 2 zu Gesicht bekommen: Karazhan und Zul'Gurub. Wo da das Hinderniss lag? Ganz einfach: Wenn man ein Kind hat ist das ein riesen Hinderniss, auf das viele WoW Spieler leider keinerlei Rücksicht nehmen. Als Wrath rauskam war ich hellauf begeistert, aber als ich in Eiskrone ankam und den Endteil spielte der Story, war ich echt enttäuscht. Schade. Inzwischen hat der Ton auf den Servern eine solche Wendung angenommen das es echt unter die Gürtellinie geht. Ob Rp-Server, PvE Server, PvP Server, es ist echt schlimm. Beleidigungen, Schimpfworte, wüste Anschuldigungen,... ich frag mich wo der Anstand der Spieler geblieben ist. Worte wie "Ey du kackboon" sind leider schon Alltag. Höflichkeit und Anstand sind scheinbar in Naxxramas geblieben. WoW verkommt zu nem jagen nach T Rüssis, Marken, usw. Sorry, da verging mir vor ein paar Monaten die Lust. Resüme: Account eingefroren und sich umgeschaut nach Alternativen.

*Warhammer*
Supertolles Game, klasse Grafik, geil inziniert. Für Warhammer Fans sicher das non plus ultra,.... aber nichts für mich. Mir zu PvP lastig. Dieses ganze RvR System ist echt nett für PvP Fans, aber nicht meine Welt. Ich habe es angetestet, aber recht schnell aufgegeben.

*Herr der Ringe Online*
Supertoll inziniert, die Story reisst einen mit nach Mittelerde. Für Herr der Ringe Fans ein echtes muss. Aber für PvP Fans keine Kaufempfehlung. Sehr RP Lastig, was ich persönlich echt geil finde. Die Community dort ist sehr hilfsbereit und nett und man fühlt sich sehr schnell wohl. Die ganze Atmosphäre wirkt erwachsen und reifer als bei z.B. WoW. Man fühlt sich gleich wieder wie in nem echt guten RPG. Mehr kann ich leider noch nicht dazu sagen, da ich erst wenige Tage spiele. Doch letztendlich habe ich mich dafür entschieden und werde da bleiben.

*Meine persönliche Meinung im Bezug "Warum WoW besser ist.."*
WoW ist nicht das non plus ultra auf dem Markt, es ist nur das bekannteste. Blizzard ist eine bekannte Marke, dem Spieler vertrauen. Es gibt soviele wirklich gute Games, auch im kostenlosen Bereich. Die Bereitschaft de Spieler mal was anderes auszutesten ist nach meiner Meinung einfach zu niedrig. Warum mal was neues testen, wenn es das altbewährte auch tut? Ich meine, wenn man im Supermarkt vor dem Regal steht, was kauft ihr da? Maggi oder ne superneue Marke, die kein Mensch kennt? Na seht ihr!


----------



## Fr3ak3r (3. März 2009)

wäre AoC nicht so unfertig rausgekommen, würd ich wow nichtmal ansehen, da AoC riesig spaß gemacht hat.
und genau das is das problem, neue spiele sind entweder total unfertig, bugbehaftet, oder haben wenig umfang, wow hingegen bietet massig content und hat nur noch wenig bugs.

und mir bietet wow genau die richtige mischung aus pvp und pve, WAR hatte mir zuviel pvp, hdro zu wenig und aoc war zu buggy.

irgendwann wird ein andere mmo wow ablösen, vielleicht erst das neue mmo von blizzard, mal schaun.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. März 2009)

les die letzte der vorletzte gamestar da war ein sehr ausführlicher report darüber drinne, warum wow so dominiert


----------



## Mompster (3. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> @Mompster: Ist ja schön, wenn du Dipl. Ingi bist. Aber so toll, daß man es gleich in seinem Avatar anpreisen muss, ist es dann auch wieder nicht
> Aber wenn du dich dadurch besser fühlst, dann sei es dir vergönnt^^




Ingame-Beruf...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (3. März 2009)

WOW wird am besten beworben.

Ansonsten is es inzwischen von einem Abenteuerspiel zu einem vor Zweckmässigkeit triefendem Großinstanzenspiel mit viel Farmen geworden.

Die anderen aktuellen Spiele sind nicht bedeutend besser. Aber das verlangt ja auch keiner nach den Verbesserungen, welche WoW im MMO-Gebiet gebracht hat.


----------



## Annovella (4. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Weil Blizzard genial ist (ka. warum manche denken Blizzard ist Scheiße. obwohl sie WoW spielen)




Die meisten WoW Spieler sind nie zufrieden und wollen ständig alles geändert haben, weil Blizzard weiss, dass diese Leute circa 85% der einnahmequelle darstellen, ändern sie ständig überall irgendetwas, obwohl es nicht gut ist. Aus diesem Grund hören die ganzen Spieler, die nun mehr als 3 Jahre spielen und Talent haben auf. Diese Spieler gehen meist stillschweigend aus der Community raus, aber diese 85% der Spieler, die nicht zufrieden sind.... undzwar NIE zufrieden sind, die flamen Blizzard immer wegen allemöglichen Sachen. Dabei gibt es zwei Gründe: 1. Etwas ist zu leicht oder 2. Etwas ist zu schwer. Man kann diesen 85% Anteil einfach nichts recht machen, Blizzard selbst trifft da nicht direkt die Schuld :-)


----------



## Manolar (4. März 2009)

-tolle Grafik
-leicht zu verstehndes gameplay
-super schöne Gebiete und Instanzen
-lustige Spielelemente, Items, NPCs...etc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## little sister (4. März 2009)

Scheisse ist Super Millionen Fliegen können sich nicht irren


----------



## wookie-goldberg (4. März 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Für mich war WotLK der Genickbruch für WoW, denn

im PvP: 

Arena = Deathknight + Paladin = Win < 1 Minute.
Alterac dauert 3-4 Minuten da jeder 4-7k Hits austeilt.
kann man nichtmal mehr ein Epic set farmen ohne Arena mit den ganzen Pala/DK Teams machen zu müssen
Balance, naja gebalanced war WoW eh noch nie ^^ , aber nu sind irgendwie alle Imba und es gewinnt nur noch der der am schnellsten den höchsten burst damage fährt...

im PvE:

Naxx auf Hero mit Randoms gecleared wird.
auch im PvE jeder Klasse ziemlich über ist...

Atm ist WoW ein endlosfarmspiel für Casual Gamer mit völlig zerstörtem PvP Content...

zu Lotro muss ich sagen, mir stinkts das:

sie sich nur auf die 3 Bücher beschränkt haben, Mittelerde bietet noch x fach mehr...
es nur eine Fraktion gibt...
und PvP is mal n Witz da

Und zu WAR:

PvP geht immer , leider fast ausschliesslich immer im Zerg. 
Das Game ist zu 90 % auf Casual Gamer ausgelegt, Hardcorespieler haben schnell langeweile...
Belagerungswaffen sind n Witz, mal sehen was der Patch bringt.

Ich warte atm darauf das der SWG Emu fertig wird. Hab eigentlich nur aufgehört mit SWG weil Sony das Spiel kaputtgepatcht hat.
Endlich wieder Pre CU spielen, 20 Chars pro Account, mehrfach einloggen, und das alles für lau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long, 
wook

P.S.: ja ich weiss der Post passt net ganz zum Thema aber die "netten" Mods haben den Thread für den ich das gerade geschrieben habe einfach dicht gemacht. Carebear lässt grüssen ^^


----------



## Estafin (4. März 2009)

/vote 4 close

hier wirds bald eh nur noch geflame im übermaß und eine "argumentation" ohne abweichen von der eigenen Stellung und Argumente geben oder die 3-4 dies evtl dafür und dagegen gibt breitgetretten werden.
und das was wow so interessant macht haben die vorposter die beim topic blieben denke ich gut zusammengefasst. für alles weitere: selbst reinschauen gefallen dran finden oder eben nicht.

so long...
möget ihr das spiel euerer wahl finden und genießen


----------



## Turican (4. März 2009)

wer nur einen Hauch Ahnung hat,weiß das WoW in allen Punkten besser als die Konkurenz ist


----------



## droste (4. März 2009)

Sag ich auch mal was dazu, einfache Bedienung vom Spiel und ne gute Übersicht machen Wow zum Sieger unter den mmo.... Guild Wars hatte ich 3 teile gehabt, ist aber nicht so meine Welt. Age of Conan habe ich für 6.99 gekauft, aber naja..... glaube ich werde weiter nur Wow zocken. Lieben Gruß...


----------



## Miach (4. März 2009)

Hm, "besser" als andere Spiele ist natürlich immer sehr gewagt bzw. Geschmacksfrag und sieht wohl jeder etwas anders...

Ich bin zwar kein Hardcoregamer und ich habe erst Ende 2007 Angefangen (und mal 1/2jahr Pause) aber ich mag das Game recht gerne und kann zumindest sagen warum ich(!) es noch gerne Spiele und es für mich als das "besste" ansehe:

- Hardware Anforderungen
Leider wohne ich in einer Gegend mit schwach Ausgebauten Netzen und mein Rechner kommt langsam in die Jahre (1.8Ghz, 512MB Ram)... aber bis jetzt konnte ich WoW sehr gut Spielen und habe so gut wie nie Probleme gehabt - ich kann zwar nicht mit allen Details zocken aber das ist okay. 
Nur Dalaran macht langsam zicken und zu bestimmten Zeiten ist Tausendwinter für mich unspielbar.

Ich war damals selbst überrascht das ich es spielen kann und ich glaube/kann mir Vorstellen das die doch recht niedrigen Anforderungen eine große Rolle für den Erfolg von WoW gespielt haben/spielen.

- Real-Life Freunde
Lange hatte ich mich davon ferngehalten, aber als ich mitbekommen habe das recht viele meiner Rl Freunde WoW zocken (von denen ich es nicht gedachte hatte), haben die mich quasi "überzeugt" es auch mal zu Testen. 
Und da wir mitlerweile in einem Alter sind wo man durch Beruf, Familie etc. nicht mehr so oft zusammen kommt wie früher (oder wie ich, etwas weiter weg wohnt vom rest) ist WoW ein tolle Möglichkeit dennoch etwas zusammen zu machen da sich Gespräche immer ergeben.

- Zugänglichkeit
Das Spielprinzip ist simpel, einfach und jeder kann sofort "Erfolge" feiern und nicht erst Stunden oder Tage mit dem Erlernen einer Funktion verbringen.
Aber/und.... ich kann es von simpel-einfach bis unmöglich-schwer Spielen - je nach dem was ICH möchte, dass Spiel zwingt mir nichts auf und ich kann völlig frei entscheiden ob ich es nun einfach halten möchte oder nicht, je nach Lust und Laune, Zeit oder sontigen Fähigkeiten. Und da ich ein (PC) Spiel aus Spaß spielen will, finde ich das Perfekt - alles kann, nichts muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Server-Gemeinschaft
Ich spiele auf "Die Silberne Hand" und muss sagen das ich die allermeisten Threads hier zu einschlägigen Themen nicht teilen kann!
Oft spiele ich mit Leuten die ich nicht kannte und muss sagen das ich die "idioten" an max. einer Hand abzählen kann... auch ansonsten ist es sehr selten das der Handels-Kanal überschnappt oder sonstige, negative Dinge passieren - Nein, "mein WoW" hat nur sehr wenig mit dem zu tun was andere scheinbar erleben (müssen).


Das sind so in groben zügen die für mich wichtigen Punkte - möglich das z.B. ein HdRo mir das auch gegeben hätte, da scheitert es aber eben an der Hardware und da mir in WoW die für mich Wichtigen Dinge gegeben werden (Gemeinschaft, Gameplay, Spaß, Spaß und Spaß) ist WoW für mich(!) bis heute das Spiel das für mich(!) "das Beste ist".


----------



## Marienkaefer (4. März 2009)

Mir ist irgendwie nie langweilig, da ich immer was zu tun hab wenn ich spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem hab ich dort mittlerweile nette Leute kennengelernt mit denen man auch viel Spaß hat.
Aber ich hab davor nie ein anderes Spiel gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (4. März 2009)

ALso ich habe früher schon gerne Computer gespielt. Age o f EMpires, Diabolo usw. irgendwann bin ich dann durch ein paar damalige Freunde auf WOW gekommen und mir hat das spiel von anfang an gefallen. Es ist vielseitig, macht Spass und ich habe sehr viele coole Leute kennengelernt. 
Darum ist wow eines der besten Spiele ^^


----------



## shavana123 (4. März 2009)

Mir gefällt die grafik
Es macht Spass den Char immer weiter auszustatten (nein ich bin nicht epixx geil, aber man freut sich halt doch, wenn man was neues bekommt)
Es macht Spass farmen zu gehen um Gold zu bekommen, damit man sich diverse dinge kaufen kann (mammut shopper etc), hat demnach auch wieder etwas mit punk 2 zu tun
Es ist ein Spiel welches kein Ende hat (auch wenn es manchmal langweilig ist online zu sein, aber dann geht man nach draussen, ist auch ne schöne grafik^^)
Mich persönlich hat noch kein Spiel so lange unterhalten wie dieses.
Es ist amüsant zu sehen worüber die Leutz im /2 channel flamen.

Ich werde dieses Spiel so schnell nicht aufhören zu spielen, weil ich durch dieses Spiel meinen Mann kennen gelernt habe und auch Freundschaften geschlossen habe, die sich auch auf das RL beziehen.

so ich glaub das wars erstamal^^


----------



## Jesbi (4. März 2009)

Mompster schrieb:


> Ich bin alt, doppelt so alt wie die meisten WoW-Spieler (bin so um die 35).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Na klar, die WoW Leute sind älter als Du glaubst, in unserer Gilde wärst Du sicher nicht der älteste.

Sry, für Offtopic, aber der Topic ist auch keiner Antwort Wert!


----------



## Harloww (4. März 2009)

Weil viele Leute (Ich eingeschlossen) auf das billige Belohnungsprinzip von WoW reinfallen. Wenn ich HDRO oder Warhammer spiele, bzw spielte, gabs Stellen wo ich einfach nur verweilt habe.. aus dem einfachen Grund weil es so Stimmig war. Gute Musik, schöne Landschaft und dazu noch ein paar Spieler die sich gegen Monster o.Ä. wehren. Bei WoW finde ich zwar öfter tolle Gegenstände, das einzige was ich sehe sind aber Charaktere die wild umherspringend durch eine Landschaft grinden, die kaum noch jemand bemerkt. Sicher hatte man in WOTLK oft das Gefühl "Wow, schön hier", nach ein paar Minuten hat sich das dann aber auch wieder gelegt. Da lädt HDRO schon eher zum RP etc ein. 

TL;DR

Das Belohnungssystem hält die Leute bei der Stange, wer eher auf flair und setting steht, spielt was anderes.

Edit;

die vielen Trolle fühlen sich ja ain der WoW Communty scheinbar auch am wohlsten. Warscheinlich auch ein Grund..


----------



## Kaldreth (4. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab im Herbst 2005 angefangen zu spielen und dann im Mai 2007 aufgehört. Hab seit dem Herr der Ringe online, Warhammer und AoC gespielt. Die Spiele wurden alle ziemlich schnell langweilig! 

Herr der Ringe hatte damals einfach keinen Endcontent damals nur 2 raids die naja lahm waren! Hab mich dann sehr auf AoC gefreut war aber schnell sehr enttäuscht! Es war dermaßen unfertig, dass es eine Frechheit war dafür monatilich 15 € zu verlangen. Des Weiteren hat mir das Heilen keinen Spaß gemacht. Das so angepriesene anspruchsvolle Heilen war ein Conehot den man auslösen konnte. Auch das Combosystem wurde schnell langweilig! 

Bei Warhammer verging mir die Lust noch schneller da das Spiel nur aus den BGs bestand und davon in einem lvl Bereich immer nur ein und das selbe aufgegangen ist.... wurde schnell langweilig!

Bin dann zu Wotlk wieder zu wow gewechselt und bin einfach von der Fülle begeistert! Diese rieesige Welt! Die Möglichkeiten Berufe, PvP, Pve mir wird einfach niee langweilig


----------



## Harloww (4. März 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Bin dann zu Wotlk wieder zu wow gewechselt und bin einfach von der Fülle begeistert! Diese rieesige Welt! Die Möglichkeiten Berufe, PvP, Pve mir wird einfach niee langweilig



Bis du dann merkst dass sich WoW im Grunde kaum von einem Asia-Grinder unterscheidet.


----------



## Nachtglanz (4. März 2009)

WoW macht nunmal Spaß.

Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen.. ich zocke seid der closed Beta.. und mein Account läuft nun doch mal aus.. nach über 4 Jahren reichts doch irgendwann mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohana (4. März 2009)

ich hab nach Alternativen zu WoW gesucht weil ich zeitweise auch sehr unzufrieden war:

AOC: Nur eine Rasse (Mensch) Kampfsystem bei Nahkämpfern sehr komplex und zu Anfang sehr schwierig zu meistern.
         Vorgegebene Skillungen( So musst du skillen ansonsten hast du es schwer in inis zu kommen[wie bei wow auch])

Warhammer: sehr PvP lastig obwohl es doch eine Menge Spaß gemacht hat für mich im Moment eine gute Alternative

HdRO: Habe ich nicht probiert, mir liegt dieser Tolkienkram einfach nicht

Rappelz: Völlig veraltete Grafik, zwar Free 2 Play aber das merkt man dem Spiel auch an

Guild Wars: früher super -> heute zum stumpfsinnigen PvP gekloppe mit Skillungszwag verkommen

Mettin2: Habe bei der Grafik nach dem ich die ersten 5 Mins ingame verbracht habe mit Augenschmerzen aufgehört

Runes of Magic: Für mich derzeit die vielversprechendste Alternative zu WoW Community gut(klar gibts da auch schon Kiddies..), Steuerung Intuitiv, Quests ziemlich WoW-ähnlich, berufe etc. großer Vorteil: Free 2 Play, 2 Klassen Chars (Krieger/Priester) (Jäger/Magier). Nachteil: Eine Rasse(Mensch)

Aber was mich wirklich an WoW fesselt sind die Bekannten die ich in der Zeit kennengelernt habe, viele Rassen, stetig wachsendes Endgame, Set Items und vor allem bin ich nicht der Freund vom Neuanfangen, was sich bei manchen Spielen als schwierig erweist da es teilweise sehr hohe Levelgrenzen gibt.


----------



## Lord-of-the-Angels (4. März 2009)

WoW ist das beste MMORPG aller zeiten und wird es immer bleiben !!!!!!

Mir gefällt besonders die Geschichte - alles was man in WOW sieht , erforschen, töten oder benutzen kann ist Teil dieser sehr langen und alten Geschichte !

Mir macht es jeden Tag Spaß (auch auf LVL 80) Quests abzuschließen, Ini/Raid-Bosse zu killen und mich einfach mit meinem Char Teil dieser Geschichte zu sein...


Desswegen kann ich leider immer noch nicht verstehen warum sich soviele Leute über WoW aufregen (sollen sie doch was anderes speilen).



Und nun wieder zurück zu WoW ^^

WoW stirbt nie !!!


----------



## Slam (4. März 2009)

Für mich ist Wow besser weil....

eigentlich der erste Punkt und auch schon der einzige der mit auffällt wenn ich ein neues Spiel betrete, so war es bei War HDRO und vielen anderen, ich drücke links und die Figur bewegt sich bischen links und ruckelt rüber und steht nicht richtig, es wackelt bei allen anderen MMO`s immer. Bei Wow bewege ich meine Figur und die läuft immer ohne Ausnahme dahin wohin ich es will. Bei allen anderen Spielen zieht die Figur nach verschwindet in Grafiken ruckelt selbst wenn sie auf der Stelle steht und reagiert nie so wie ich es will.

Was ich damit sagen will WAR, HDRO oder auch andere mögen super tollen Context oder eine geile Grafik haben und was auch immer, aber wenn ich merke und das merke ich sofot wenn ich das erste mal einlogge das GAMEPLAY in Form von normalem laufen geht mir schon auf die Nüsse weil es nicht so will wie ich, dann mach ich das Spiel schon aus.....

Und das geht nicht nur mir so, es versteht einfach keiner ein vernünftiges Gameplay ins Spiel zu bauen. Wenn ich mich links drehe und vlt. noch einen Sprung mache will ich nicht so ein gekrüppele haben sondern nen flüssigen Ablauf der mir Realität signalisiert. Das gab es MMO mäßig für mich bisher nur bei Wow, alles andere ist unsausgereifte unüberdachte Moppelkacke. Ich frage mich manchmal auch wirklich macht einem Entwickler wirklich das eigene Spiel noch Spass wenn man diese Movement Behinderten Figuren spielen muss?
Bei War z.B. hab ich mir echt einen Abgebrochen damit der Char so ein bischen das macht was ich wollte und ich wollte nur en Sprung mit Drehung machen, geht nich richtig = Kotzen.

Ich könnte tausend Sachen aufzählen, aber das hier reicht mir schon und das ist auch mein K.O. Kriterium.

Habe aber auch einige Kritikpunkte an Wow vor allem seit BC, aber gut das verkrafte ich noch alles, meine aber trotzdem das man aus Wow noch viel viel mehr rausholen könnte, gerade auch im Einzelspieler Bereich.

Aber dafür kommt ja jetzt D3^^.

Grüsse

Edit:
Spiele Wow auch schon seit Release der Eifer ist weg macht aber immer noch Spass.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (4. März 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> wer nur einen Hauch Ahnung hat,weiß das WoW in allen Punkten besser als die Konkurenz ist



made my day XD

_fang an zu denken, bevor es andere für dich tun..._
-Vince Ebert-


----------



## Omidas (4. März 2009)

WoW kann man mittlerweile mit dem Internet Explorer vergleichen.

Nicht mehr unbedingt zeitgemäß und nicht mehr das beste auf dem Markt,
aber da jedes Windows Betriebssystem es drauf hat, sehen viele nicht den 
Bedarf was anderes anzutesten. Obwohl der Firefox etc sehr viel besser sein 
kann.

Genau das gleiche gilt für WoW. Wenn ein Neuling mit irgendeinem MMO
anfangen will. Wo wird er wohl mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit landen. Ohne
große prophetische Weisagungen leisten zu wollen tippe ich mal auf WoW.
Ist halt bekannt wie sonst keines, Werbung ohne Ende (Fernsehen, Freunde,
Zeitschriften ...). Und wenn man erst mal da gelandet ist, warum sollte man
dann noch was anderes antesten. 

Es ist halt ein Fliegenfänger. Viele Spieler könnten woanders vielleicht noch
viel glücklicher sein. Wissen es aber gar nicht, weil sie halt Gewohnheits-
menschen sind


----------



## Chillmon (4. März 2009)

Mir gehts genauso wie vielen . Ich hab mit WoW angefangen ... wurde langweilig und habe mich dann nach Alternativen umgeschaut z.B. HdRo. Habe mir die Testversion gesaugt und es war einfach nciht mein Ding. Age of Conan , Warhammer Online habe ich beide gespielt. Alle waren Okay doch es hat mich immerwieder zurück zu WoW gezogen. An WoW ist einfach diese lebendige , riesige und freihbegehbare Welt so fanstzinierend. Man kann frei überall hin wo man hin will. Bei Warhammer oder Age of Conan hatte man immer solche Abschnitte in die die Welt unterteilt ist. Habe zurzeit einen 80er Healschami und wenn ich nich mit der Gilde raide  twinke ich bisschen. Also mir macht es derzeit total spass und ich freu mich auf Ulduar.


----------



## Solassard (4. März 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> WoW macht nunmal Spaß.
> 
> Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen.. ich zocke seid der closed Beta.. und mein Account läuft nun doch mal aus.. nach über 4 Jahren reichts doch irgendwann mal.
> 
> ...




So lange spiele ich noch nicht, aber dem kann ich mich anschließen. WoW bekommt mit Uduar nochmal die Chance, wenns dann wieder nur öde wird dann wars das auch für mich. Nur beim Twinken Spass zu haben wenn man mal wieder ne Gruppenquest alleine gemacht hat kann ja nicht das Ziel sein.

Hab mir schonmal die Green Pepper Versin vn AoC geholt und mal rein geschaut. Grafisch ist es auf alle fälle WoW überlegen. viel kann ich mit meinem LvL 5 Char nur leider nicht sagen, außerdem kapier ich immo noch garnichts ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Was gefällt euch Nicht an WoW???


Blizz hats zwar mit WotLK etwas verbessert, aber man ist immer noch zu wenig Teil der Geschichte. Die Taten des Spielers haben zu wenig Einfluss auf den Fortgang der Story, Veränderungen der Welt, blablablubb... das ganze Zeugs halt, was in Offline-Spielen wesentlich besser möglich ist. 

Als Online-Game ist WoW für mich mittlerweile ein (mehr oder weniger) netter aber langsam ausgelutschter Zeitvertreib mit suboptimalem Schwierigkeitsgrad, wenig Anspruch und Spieltiefe und auf die Dauer noch weniger Neuerungen... für langweilige Tage noch ganz okay. 
Neulinge haben aber sicher ihren Spaß (Fans sowiso) weils genug zu entdecken und zu erledigen gibt... es sei ihnen gegönnt.

Deshalb:


> Warum WoW besser ist als alle anderen spiele die immoment auf dem Markt sind


Ist es nicht (meine Meinung). Ich bin mittlerweile wieder Offline-Fan. Eine interessante (wenn auch zeitlich begrenzte) und im Lauf spannender werdende Story fesselt mich dann doch mehr. Die WoW-Spannungskurve dagegen ist flach wie meine erste Perle und die war wie ein BMW (Brett Mit Warzen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *Nur weil WoW eine breite Masse erreicht, ist dieses Game nicht das Beste ! *


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber soll doch jeder zocken was er/sie mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. März 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Bis du dann merkst dass sich WoW im Grunde kaum von einem Asia-Grinder unterscheidet.



Das stimmt ja eben überhaupt nicht! Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern seit wotlk gegrindet zu haben! Ich wüsste nicht wofür! Gold bekommt man durch die Berufe die dailys oder durch die massen an quests! 

Ich stimme dir zu, dass es wirklich mal eine reinste farmerei war aber mittlerweile ist dem definitiv nicht mehr so! Anders als damals bei Lotro, als ich für Berufe die Sachen durch grinden holen musste oder das BdT war reinstes grinden!

@Vorposter

Man kann in Wow nicht die Story erreichen wie man es in einem offline game kann! Auch mit Einfluss und eine Veränderung der Welt ist kaum möglich!


----------



## SixNight (4. März 2009)

ach was dich besimpft schon keiner *lach verkneif* ... wow ist wegen seiner vielseitigkeit und "FRÜHERER" herrausforderung einfach das beste spiel aber ob das noch lange so bleibt naja


----------



## Mondgras (4. März 2009)

WoW bietet einfach das beste Gesamtpaket von allen derzeit erhältlichen Spielen für langzeitspieler. Kein anderes Spiel bietet diese Masse an Möglichkeiten und diese Größe an Spielwelt. Und trotz dieser Unmengen an Möglichkeiten ist es einigermaßen balanced und bugfrei. Und läuft auf vielen Systemen und hat eine sehr gute Grafik verglichen mit der enormen Weitsicht einer ständig unsichtbar nachladenden Spielwelt die aus einem Guß ist.


----------



## Anburak-G (4. März 2009)

WoW ist (für mich!) das beste Online-MMO, weil es MIR von allen am meisten Spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (4. März 2009)

Es ist nicht das beste, es ist das erfolgreichste weil es den großteil anspricht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. März 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> @Vorposter
> 
> Man kann in Wow nicht die Story erreichen wie man es in einem offline game kann! Auch mit Einfluss und eine Veränderung der Welt ist kaum möglich!


Leider nicht. Deshalb such ich meine Alternativen auch lieber offline anstatt in anderen MMOs wenn mich WoW mal wieder anödet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Was ist so toll daran?



Es funktioniert einfach. Man kann damit spielen, ohne Probleme zu haben - so soll ein Spiel geschrieben werden. Dann kann man damit machen worauf es ankommt: mit Freunden zusammen Spaß haben, ohne vertrackte Manöver oder obstruse Bedienung.


----------



## Hishabye (4. März 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Bis du dann merkst dass sich WoW im Grunde kaum von einem Asia-Grinder unterscheidet.




Schon mal SILKROAD gespielt?


----------



## Harloww (4. März 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Schon mal SILKROAD gespielt?


Durchaus


----------



## AoC.Virtus (4. März 2009)

*WoW ist das Beste auf dem Markt, weil...*

- sehr Einsteigerfreundlich
- es auf PC´s läuft, die nicht auf dem neusten Stand seien müssen
- man viel grinden kann, damit man Gold bekommt
- man immer und immer wieder sich die Nächte um die Ohren hat, für 2 dps mehr
- man von den grossen Instanzen nie genug (items) abbekommt
- Items das Spiel regieren ! (haste nix epic, biste nix)
- man in den Hauptstädten viel Mist in den Chat schreiben kann (wenn einem langweilig ist)
- wenn man lvl80 ist und nix zu tun hat, wieder einen neuen char hochspielen darf (nach3 lvl80 wirds langweilig)
- man immer wieder DallysQuest abschliessen darf und das jeden Tag
usw.

Stimmt, WoW ist das Beste und wird auch noch jahre seines gleichen suchen !
Aber mal ehrlich, andere Spielen machen genau solchen Spass, wie WOW.
Nur der Untschied zu anderen, dort hat man nicht so ein Itemzwang wie in diesem.
Schon alleine das ist ein Grund, um immer weiter zu spielen - Suchtgefahr !
Das Erfolgssystem ist so einfach gehalten, damit Blizz die Spieler an der Stange hält.
Und WotLK war ja nur ein Witz´, SORRY. Grafisch Top, aber Schwierigskeitgrat Flop.
Das Spiel ist einfach gehalten, damit man die Spieler nicht zu sehr fordert. Man bedenke ja 
schliesslich darf man das Spiel ab 12 jahre spielen. Es gibt zum Glück gute alternativen 
auf dem deutschen Spielemarkt, auch wenn MMo´s noch immer gross angepriesen werden.
Finde ich, das der BOOM langsam abflacht....und das merkt auch Blizz !

In diesem Sinne
mfg


ps: auch ich habe WoW seid start gespielt und sagen wir es so "In jedem Spiel ist irgentwann
einmal die Luft raus" , war ne schöne Zeit.... doch es gibt besseres^^


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> einmal die Luft raus" , war ne schöne Zeit.... doch es gibt besseres^^



Soso, Age of Conan vielleicht?


----------



## AoC.Virtus (4. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso, Age of Conan vielleicht?



nicht unbedingt, auch wenn ich es mir leisten kann, mit voller Auflösung bei AoC zu fahren.
*flüstert leise - cod-reihe, wic usw* (also nix mmo^^)


----------



## Harloww (4. März 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja eben überhaupt nicht!


Mh. Doch, schon irgendwie.
Wo ist der unterschied ob ich Exp/Eq/Gold oder Sonstiges grinde?


----------



## Tramadol (4. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Weil Blizzard genial ist (ka. warum manche denken Blizzard ist Scheiße. obwohl sie WoW spielen)



Naja geniale Spiele producer sind sie schon, aber es sind halt eben auch geldgeile prouducer 120 mille im monat is mehr als genu und den service den sie dafür bieten könnte doch eindeutig besser sein^^


----------



## Hishabye (4. März 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Durchaus



Schön rausreden jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (4. März 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Schön rausreden jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dreh dir Aussagen ruhig so hin wie du willst.


----------



## Grießknödel (4. März 2009)

Jo, wie die meisten schon gesagt haben hat WoW anfangs ein ziehmlich hohes Suchtpotential, was sich mit derZeit eh legt. Mir würde das Spiel heute noch Spaß machen, wenn es keine Erweiterungen geben würde. WoW classic war einfach geil. Aber seit BC ging alles den Bach runter und es hat sich mit WotlK auch nicht gebessert.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der größte Fehler, den Blizz gemacht hat, dass sie immer alles verändert haben. 
*Ein Beispiel:* Blizzard hätte lieber mit einem "großen" Patch bei allen Klassen nur mal die Klassenbalance gleichstellen sollen, anstatt sie mit jedem neuen Patch wieder zu verändern. (in classic jetzt gemeint, ohne Erweiterungen)
Mit dem nächsten großen Patch z.B nur die Instanzen bzw. PvP gleichstellen. Zum Beispiel Laggs i BG fixen und solche Sachen.

Mit jedem großen Patch ein bestimmtest Ziel (Balance, PvP, PvE, usw.) sehr grob und genau bearbeiten. Und wenn alles passt, dann einfach lassen und nix mehr daran herumdrehen. Wäre nur mein Vorschlag gewesen.

Klar Online-Spiele sind nicht einfach zu gestalten, aber Blizzard hat es leider vergeigt. Ich bin nur froh, dass ich kein Onlinespiel mehr zocke, sondern lieber "Die Siedler" oder sonst welche, die offline sind spiele. Keine monatlichen Kosten mehr, nie mehr mit Kiddie´s oder Chinafarmern herumärgern, mehr Zeit für das wirkliche Leben und für ein virtuelles, usw.
_Sorry wenn ich das jetz so sage, aber ich bin nur froh, dass ich aus dieser "Seuche" raus bin._


Ähm... Arosk, tut mir leid, aber bei deinem Kommentar muss ich jetz meinen Senf dazugeben...

[/quote]
Weil es kein so ausgefeiltes Spiel wie WoW gibt!
[/quote]
Das glaubst auch nur du.

[/quote]
Weil Blizzard genial ist (ka. warum manche denken Blizzard ist Scheiße. obwohl sie WoW spielen)
[/quote]
Blizzard und genial? Der Witz des Jahres, mein kleiner Blizzard-Fanboy. Aber dass du keine Ahnung hast, wieso viele Leute glauben, dass Blizzard scheisse ist, nehm ich dir nicht ab. So blind ist keiner, dass er das nicht merkt.

[/quote]
1000 weitere Gründe die ich hier nicht nenne.
[/quote]
Davon würd ich gern mal einen weiteren Grund wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. März 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Auch mit Einfluss und eine Veränderung der Welt ist kaum möglich!



Aha, dann sind Sandbox-MMORPGs wohl nur ein Marketing-Gespenst, ja? Da bestimmen nämlich die Spieler die Spielwelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weil Blizzard, Mythic und Co. etwas nicht gebacken bekommen (gute Grafik, Entscheidungsfreiheit, Story, etc.) ist es nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Kelzón (4. März 2009)

weil man wow gewöhnt ist und die anderen spiele nicht so wie wow sind
aber besser macht es das spiel nicht und die andern nicht schlechter

was wow aber defenetiv besser als andere spiele seiner art macht ist die 
größe der comm (damit mein ich nicht das nivaue der comm)


----------



## Kaldreth (4. März 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Mh. Doch, schon irgendwie.
> Wo ist der unterschied ob ich Exp/Eq/Gold oder Sonstiges grinde?



Hm okay klar wenn man raiden in Instanzen gehen und PvP machen sprich alles was man, in allen mir bekannten mmorpgs, macht als grinden bezeichnen! 

Bei deinem ursprünglichen Vergleich mit Asia-grind-Spielen geht es aber nur darum stundenlang einfache mobs zu töten...


----------



## mister.G (4. März 2009)

Grießknödel schrieb:


> Jo, wie die meisten schon gesagt haben hat WoW anfangs ein ziehmlich hohes Suchtpotential, was sich mit derZeit eh legt. Mir würde das Spiel heute noch Spaß machen, wenn es keine Erweiterungen geben würde. WoW classic war einfach geil. Aber seit BC ging alles den Bach runter und es hat sich mit WotlK auch nicht gebessert.




Naja das kann man so oder os sehen. Ich fand Classic im Vergleich zu heute ziemlich langweilig. Es war zwar gut aber heute ist es nunmal um einiges besser. Wenn Blizzard nix verändert hätte und kein Addon rausgebracht hätte, würden heute wahrscheinlich weniger als die hälfte der Leute zocken. Du schaust jetzt auch nur auf Instanzen, Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. Aber was ist mit den Gebieten, der Atmosphäre und der Story? Die Quests von Classiczeiten waren teilweise richtige Grindquests, mit anderen Worten langweilig. Wenn du dir aber die Quests in Eiskrone mal anschaust ist das ein riesen Unterschied. Viel mehr Abwechslung und mehr Story. Das Balancing ist zwar schon ein kleines Minus, aber Classic war einfach nicht so gut.

Und das Blizzard ein genialer Spieleerfinder ist zeigen ja die Zahlen. Und die kann man nicht ignorieren.


----------



## Nekramcruun (4. März 2009)

also ich habe bisher ausser wow nur hdro ausprobiert.ich hatte da mal diesen 14 tage test account und muss sagen daß mir hdro überhaupt keinen spass gemacht hat.
ich könnte nicht mal richtig erklären warum.das fing schon bei der charakter auswahl an.die verschiedenen rassen sahen mir alle ZU humanoid und zu gleich aus.mir fehlte da was ausgefallenes wie tauren oder draenei oder sowas in der art.ich glaube das einzige was mich eventuell reizen könnte neben wow wäre warhammer online aber zwei mmo's gleichzeitig zu spielen ist mir auch zu zeitaufwändig ehrlich gesagt also bleibe ich bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (4. März 2009)

Grafik - WoW liegt einfach vorn. Der Style ist zeitlos, weil Comicähnlich. Man kann über den Geschmack bzw. den Style streiten und manchem wird er nicht gefallen - darum gehts hier grad aber auch nicht, sondern um die Grafikqualität, und die ist top: 

Gute, farbenfrohe Effekte, viele Details, viele Gimmicks

eine lebendig wirkende Spielwelt mit allerlei Getier und Mobs - Wölfe / Bären jagen "gelbe" Viecher wie Hasen und Rehe

sich halbwegs vernünftig und glaubwürdig bewegende Figuren - in vielen anderen MMOs finde ich die Charaktere einfach ein wenig... kantig und unglaubwürdig. Bewegungen, "Bodenhaftung", Schattenwurf, Kampf- und Emotestlyes sehen in WoW momentan einfach am stimmigsten aus - einem Bogenschiessenden Troll nimmt man den Jäger einfach ab... 



Die größen der Welten der unterschiedlichen MMOs is ja meistens halbwegs identisch riesig - die Möglichkeiten das alles zu bereisen ist in WoW aber mMn am besten gegeben

Die Quests führen einen durch so gut wie alle Gebiete - und das ganze mit einem halbwegs roten Faden und auch recht übersichtlich

hier is auch der große Erfolg von WoW zu suchen:

WoW ist ein "Popcorn MMO" - es ist "easy to learn, hard to master" man kommt recht gut ohne Kenntnisse durch die Welt und zum max lvl, wird einfach immer an die Hand genommen und kann quasi nix falsch machen. Die Quests bauen nicht sooo übel aufeinander auf und bedingen einander. Es gibt zwar Questreihen, aber davon nicht sooo viele. Man kann an jedem Questhub neu anfangen und findet etwas in der Nähe. In anderen MMOs steht man als nub manchmal ganz schön dumm in der Gegend rum, weil man erst was lesen muss oder sich mit dem ganzen Thema beschäftigen muss. WoW machste an, klickst ne Quest an, guckst kurz wo das is und los gehts - die nubbelquests kann man garnicht falsch machen...

WAR versucht das zu übernehmen und markiert noch mehr auf der Karte als WoW - es macht das also noch einfacher - warum spielen das nun weniger? WoW stammt ja von WaR indirekt ab... nur warum hat WoW Faktor 10 oder nochmehr mal soviel Spieler? 

Die Stimmung in WAR ist ähnlich "witzig" und "selbstironisch" wie in WoW ... nur... ich finds unstimmiger und unpersönlicher... ich fühle mit meinem kleinen WoW Twink irgendwie mehr mit, als mit meinem War Schamanen... ich fühle mich in WoW mehr eingespannt und integriert... 

in WoW ist man irgendwie mittendrin statt nur dabei...

in den meisten anderen games wirkt alles unecht ... und ich denke, da is auch die halbrealistische Grafik der meisten Spiele Schuld... die Comicwelt von WoW is irgendwie... echter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (4. März 2009)

Also ich habe erst, nachdem ich Age of Conan und Guild Wars versucht habe, festgestellt das WoW genial ist. Wieso? Keine Ahnung, es hat mich einfach immer wieder zu WoW hingezogen. Muss wohl eine Sucht sein oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger75 (4. März 2009)

@TE:
Wenn Du WOW nicht magst, warum trollst Du Dich dann hier im Forum rum und fragst die Leute aus ?
Mir kommt das hier alles so langsam wie ein rießiges Marktforschungsinstitut vor. Ein anderer
Thread bzgl. Mißgeschicken war auch von Dir. Warum interssiert es dich, wenn das Spiel nicht Dein
Fall ist ?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn ich mich nicht für Tennis interessiere, gucke ich mir auch
keine Foren darüber an...


----------



## wass'n? (4. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wen hast du nicht getroffen? Jemanden den es am Anfang etwas süchtig gemacht hat oder Jemanden bei dem es sich nach 4-5 Monaten gelegt hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei mir hat es sich nicht gelegt. Aber ich dabei es mir abzugewöhnen.  Und das seit Jahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (4. März 2009)

Mich haben die offene Welt und die klasse Talentverteilung beeindruckt.


----------



## Harloww (4. März 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Bei deinem ursprünglichen Vergleich mit Asia-grind-Spielen geht es aber nur darum stundenlang einfache mobs zu töten...



Ich sage nur dass der Unterschied vom stundenlangen Erze kloppen, Blumen pflücken und marginal schwereren Monstern töten und stundenlangem einfache Mobs töten nicht wirklich groß ist.

Nur ist es so dass Spiele wie WoW nicht wirklich zum ROLLSENSPIEL einladen, also für das, wofür sie da sein sollten. So gesehen würde ich auch WoW eher als Hack & Slay bezeichnen.. oder sowas. Natürlich kann ich auch in WoW RP machen, ausgelegt scheint es dafür aber kaum zu sein. Ursprünglich wollte ich eigl. nur sagen dass es einfach das Belohnungssystem ist was die Leute bei der Stange hält.. wie man in dem Thread auch sieht. Dass der Rest bei den "Fanboys" hier natürlich nicht angenommen wird ist klar.


----------



## Abrox (4. März 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> +größtes game überhaupt gibt Spiele die geben mehr GB auf die Platte
> +riesige communitie Stimmt, aber hier ist Quantität > Qualität
> +größte spielwelt eines mmorpgs Ich find die Spielwelt von AO um einiges größer
> +das spiel endet nie man hat spielmaterial für jahre Das geht bei vielen MMOS
> ...




Anmerkungen sind in rot


----------



## PimpGun (4. März 2009)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> es heißt "als" und nicht "wie"...
> naja bietet vielseitigkeit viele spieler spielspaß usw...



Nein das kann man allgemein so nicht sagen.
Zb. ist in bayrischen schulen "wie" anerkannt und nicht "als".


----------



## ChrisM1988 (4. März 2009)

Warum WoW so geil ist ?

Ganz einfach : ES IST WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1eins11elf


----------



## Drâyk (4. März 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> +das spiel endet nie man hat spielmaterial für jahre



das spiel mag zwar noch für einige jahre material haben, aber es bleibt trotzdem immer das gleiche gefarme/bossgelege/etc. halt nur mit neuen models ^^
ich finde, dass es halt ziemlich langweilig geworden ist nach 3 jahren immer das selbe zu tun trotz neuen addons (die meiner meinung nach das spiel von addon zu addon immer schlechter machen -.-).


----------



## Golden_Oriole (4. März 2009)

Meist nette Community
Guter und einfacher Einstieg ins Spiel
Motivationsstützen wie Instanzen 
Mit Freunden Spaß haben 
Das sind so die Gründe die mir zuerst einfallen [;


----------



## Arosk (4. März 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Anmerkungen sind in rot



Du spielst WoW und findest es gleichzeitig Scheiße?

Fail.


----------



## Scred (4. März 2009)

es gibt keinen grund warum ich wow gut finde es ist einfache so obwohl es wär mal interresant zu wissen warum ich den grund nich weis


----------



## Abrox (4. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du spielst WoW und findest es gleichzeitig Scheiße?
> 
> Fail.




Les genau durch und sag mir wo steht das ich meine das WoW "Scheisse" ist.

Ich hab lediglich Randnotizen gemacht und Gegenargumente gemacht. Das setzt weder Abneigung noch Zuneigung voraus.


----------



## mkplayer (4. März 2009)

@Krueger75: syr, hab mich ganz Anfang des treads bischen falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich bin wow spieler, hab aber zur zeit einfach keinen
bog mehr darauf und jeder den ich kenne, der hört auch auf.
Deswegen such ich nach Gründen, doch nicht aufzuhören.

Und den anderen Tread hab ich gemacht, weils mich interessiert, was man in wow so alles falsch machen kann.


----------



## Abigayle (4. März 2009)

Es ist weder "the Best" noch "Scheiße". Ich merke nur persönlich das viele Leute wechseln, weils es einfach ... nunja, klingt nu doof, aber mir fällt kein besseres Wort ein: Grinder. WoW verkommt zu nem Grinder. Jagen nach T Ausrüstung, jagen nach Epics, jagen nach Erfolgen,... das ist für mich reines Grinden. Auch die Dailies. Mal ehrlich, nach 2 Mal ist das doch langweilig, so gut sie auch gemacht sind. Die ganze Atmo leidet zur Zeit, ich will nicht sagen, das es Blizzard schuld  allein  ist, die Community selbst trägt große Teile dazu bei. Bei mir war einfach der Auschlaggebende Punkt zu pausieren: 
1.
Der Ton der Spieler, bzw das Sprachniveau (verdammt wie schreibt man das? *A...bombe ins Fettnäpchen mach* ), 
2.
das Alter der Spieler (9jährige um 3 Uhr morgens im WoW? Ich bitte euch)
3.
Die Langeweile (Ich habe einfach keine Lust die selbe Dailie jeden Tag runter zu rattern. Boooring!)
4.
Die Instanzenwarterei (Wenn ich 40 min und läger nirgends reinkomm, dann geb ichs auf)
5.
....

Naja, ich will mich ja nicht jetzt als Buhmann darstellen. Aber das st einfach nur meine eigene Meinung. Ich seh schon ein, das viele das anders sehn, aber ich kann ja lediglich für mich sprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eriya (4. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Syr, aber ich halte nicht viel von WoW, deswegen würde ich gerne wissen warum WoW das MMO überhaupt sein soll.


Iyaah...
Tatsächlich soll es Leute geben, die auf Kritik gegenüber WoW äusserst aggressiv und nur mit bemitleidenswert simplen Beleidigungen reagieren. Aber abgesehen von solchen Gestalten - die es nun mal in jeder erdenklichen Gesellschaftsgruppe gibt und von daher nicht wirklich ernst genommen werden können - hat meines Wissens noch nie jemand behauptet, WoW wäre "das MMO überhaupt".




mkplayer schrieb:


> Was ist so toll daran?
> [...]
> Auch könnt ihr hier gerne rein schreiben, warum ihr persönlich so gerne WoW spielt.


Ich hab halt mit dem Spiel eines Tages angefangen - und da mir zu der Zeit kein anderes Spiel zur Verfügung stand und ich sonst auch nichts zu tun hatte, liess ich mich halt begeistern. Ich vermute jetzt, dass rund 90% aller WoW-Spieler das Spiel so angefangen haben: aus Langeweile.

... aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Persönlich spiele ich gerne WoW, weil es mir ein Hobby bietet. Nicht, dass ich meine gesamte Freizeit WoW verschrieben hätte - aber zwischendurch mal in eine andere Welt tauchen möchte ja sicher jeder, nicht? Und was bietet da eine bessere Gelegenheit als ein MMORPG, wo man auch während des Spielens _doch_ nicht ganz einsam verweilen muss?
Ausserdem habe ich mehrere Freunde und Kollegen aus dem RL, welche auch WoW spielen.

...
Wieso jetzt aber WoW und nicht irgendein anderes MMORPG?
Ich denke, du hättest diese Frage in jedem Forum jedes anderen MMORPGS stellen können - aber dann gelangen wir zu folgendem Punkt:


Weshalb fragst du das gerade uns WoW-Spieler?
Hättest du nicht genauso ein WAR-Forum aufsuchen können?
...
WESHALB WORLD OF WARCRAFT?​

Jaja, ich weiss, ein wenig philosophischer Grössenwahn...

eure Eri


----------



## Allysekos (4. März 2009)

Nunja...ähem =)


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (4. März 2009)

Argh   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll jetzt kein Flame sein, aber ich lese hier so oft von der Grafik. Das ist kein Comic-Stil, das ist einfach schlechte Grafik. Ich spiels ja selbst, aber die Grafik ist einfach veraltet.


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. März 2009)

war_locker schrieb:


> aber die motivation hält um einiges länger wie in GW oder so



Das stimmt so nicht. GW ist nur schwerer zugänglich. Wenn man jedoch eine Gilde hat, die auch GvG spielen kann, entspricht die Suchtspirale in GW mindestens der von WoW. Aber das ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## gottdrak (4. März 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> +größtes game überhaupt
> +riesige *communitie*
> +größte spielwelt eines mmorpgs
> +das spiel endet nie man hat spielmaterial für jahre
> ...



Überdurchschnittlich grosse Anzahl an Analphabeten hast vergessen.


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. März 2009)

WoW ist NICHT innovativ. Ich weiß nicht wer da drauf kommt, und aus welchem Grund das irgendwer behauptet. Aber Blizzard war noch nie innovativ. Was Blizzard macht ist, gute Konzepte aufgreifen und sie in einem in Spiel zu vereinen. Aber Innovation und Blizzard sollten nicht in einem Atemzuge genannt werden.


----------



## wow.MNS (4. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich schalte mich zwar sehr spät in das Thema ein aber alleine der Thread-Titel ist etwas, nun, ... uninteressant und abweisend.

Ich denke unter den Leuten hier finden ein paar das Thema gut und interessant aber ich finde, ganz ehrlich, wenn interessiert es denn wirklich?!

Jeder hat bei solchen (unnötigen Diskussionen) eine andere Meinung. Und man sieht ja, dass hier viele nicht einverstanden sind, dass das Wort (zum wiederholten Male) WORLD OF WARCRAFT fällt?
Ich spiele Warhammer Online, habe aber nichts an WoW auszusetzen. Klar jedes Spiel hat seine guten und schlechten Seiten aber diese Probleme gehören nicht hierher, wie ich finde.
Das sollte jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen oder dem Hund erzählen.

WoW ist gut, WAR ist gut und Guild Wars auch - auf ihre Art und Weise.

Solche Threads sind immer der Grund für Streitigkeiten und Auseinandersetzungen. 

Grüße,
stunenr!


----------



## Pymonte (4. März 2009)

Eriya schrieb:


> Weshalb fragst du das gerade uns WoW-Spieler?
> Hättest du nicht genauso ein WAR-Forum aufsuchen können?
> ...
> WESHALB WORLD OF WARCRAFT?



Hat er auch im WAR Forum gestellt die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic: WoW hat nun mal nen günstigen Release gehabt. Damals noch keine große Konkurrenz, gute Vergangenheit seitens Blizz (WC3, SC; D2) und nen mega Hype drum rum. 600k haben es gespielt. Obwohl es Buggy und Laggy war und Endcontent gefehlt hat. Doch Blizz hat (wie vermutlich jede Spieleschmiede, die was auf sich hält) sich rangehalten und ein super Spiel draus gemacht. 

Nun spielen es eben 11.5mio Leute; manche auch nur noch als Chatsystem oder aus Gewohnheit. Vielen macht es aber vermutlich Spass, daher hat WoW eben so viele Spieler. 

Ich persönlich finde WAR dennoch besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamor (4. März 2009)

WoW hat den fantasy-style den kein anderes MMO hat


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. März 2009)

Gamor schrieb:


> WoW hat den fantasy-style den kein anderes MMO hat



Grundsätzlich haben extrem viele MMOs eine Fantasy Setting. Da ich aber denke, dass du wohl sagen wolltest, dass die Atmosphäre von WoW eine unvergleichliche ist, kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Jedoch hat jedes MMO eine eigene Atmosphäre. Jeder hat da seine ganz eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## Harloww (4. März 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> ... dass die Atmosphäre von WoW eine unvergleichliche ist, kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


Ich suche diese Atmo im Moment, wäre nett wenn mir die mal jemand zeigen kann.


----------



## Anduris (4. März 2009)

Ich kann irgendwie nicht sagen, warum mir WoW so viel Spaß macht... Ist einfach so.


----------



## Gerbalin (5. März 2009)

Tjo ich glaube fasst Jeder hat sich schon mal gefragt warum ist WoW das beste Spiel.

Fangen wir mal an:

1. Die Geschichte 

WoW - Wer Warcraft gespielt oder Bücher gelesen hat weiß den Hintergrund und erkennt auch an welche Zeit WoW anknüpft. Sehr gut gelungen von Blizz man spielt selbst in der Geschichte weiter mit und kann alles sehr nahe miterleben. Auch für Neulinge sehr leicht rein zu kommen wenn man sich dafür interessiert.

Konkurrenz: 

HDRO hat auch Geschichte, jedoch ist für die meisten Leute HDR abgeschlossen mit dem Ende des Buches/Film. Was soll da noch groß kommen und warum eine Geschichte weiterspielen die man in und auswendig kennt? 

WAR: Das Warhammer Universum ist größer und älter wie Warcraft, ja selbst die Orc's kommen eigentlich von dort. Allerdings fehlt vielen Menschen der Überblick bei der Warhammer Geschichte und die verschiedenen Zeitspannen verwirren zusätzlich. Wer Tabletop gespielt hat oder sich gut auskennt findet das Spiel auch von der Geschichte her gut, Neulinge haben es schwer zu verstehen warum wer mit wem Krieg hat.


2. Grafik

WoW hat eine knuffige Comic-Grafik teils veraltet jedoch wird daran auch immer wieder gearbeitet und bissi gefeilt, die Systemanforderungen sind nicht all zu hoch und auch mit älterem Gerät spielbar. Comic-Grafik ist für die breite Masse akzeptabel, Menschen jeder Altersgruppe sehen z.B. die Simsons an.

HDRO/WAR haben klar die Nase vorne was die Grafik an sich angeht, jedoch muss man hierbei betrachten das diese Spiele auch später auf den Markt kamen und somit die Grafik schon ein bisschen realistischer ist. Das allerdings kann auch ein Nachteil sein, denn einigen Menschen ist das Spiel dann zu düster oder zu "real". 


3. Interface:

Das WoW-Interface wird ständig weiterentwickelt und verbessert, die Addons welche Kinderleicht zu installieren sind verfeinern die Oberfläche zusätzlich. HDRO/WAR haben sicher auch kein schlechtes Interface jedoch fehlen einige Features und wirken in manchen Sachen wie ein billiger Abklatsch


4. Community:

Klarer Führer ist hier WoW, ich schätze mit einer Abo-Zahl von 15 Mio wenn die nächsten Zahlen bekanntgegeben werden. Warum? 12 Mio waren vor Wotlk, viele kamen mit dem Addon zurück, die Zahl der Neueinsteiger steigt sowieso immer und die paar welche aufhören kann man locker wegstecken. Die Auslastung der Instanzserver und die Wartezeit auf manchen Servern spricht schon für sich selbst.

HDRO/WAR dürften ihre bisherigen Zahlen beibehalten mit leichtem Trend nach unten da sie einfach nicht mit WoW im Gesamten mithalten können.


5. Werbung und Bekanntheitsgrad:

WoW Begegnet einem fasst überall. Ob TV, Zeitung oder Bekanntenkreis überall hört man davon. Die Fans dieses Spiels machen schon allein soviel Werbung durch Erzählungen oder Vorführung das TV und Zeitschriften gar nicht mehr nötig wären.


6. PvE

Hier ist ganz klar WoW der Marktführer, die Anzahl der Dungeons und der Geschichtlichen Elemente und der neuerdings implementierten Videosequenz ist einzigartig, der Spieler ist ein Teil der Geschichte und erlebt alles an Seite der Gruppe selbst.

WAR/HDRO haben weniger Dungeons und richtige Raidbosse und Instanzen sind Mangelware oder sehr schlecht umgesetzt


7. PvP

WoW hat mit Tausendwinter und dem neuem Schlachtfeld ein wenig neue Luft reingebracht. Allerdings geht es im Großen und Ganzen mit WoW im PvP bergab seit dem Abhärtung und die Arena reingebracht wurden. Wieviele Leute wollen die alten Zeiten bei Tarrens Mill wieder zurück. Die E-Sports schiene von Blizz ist sicher eine interessante Geschichte jedoch fehlt es noch immer an Balance der Klassen über die auch das Pushen/Nerfen einiger Klassen nicht wirklich hinwegtäuschen kann. Neulinge haben es sehr schwer später reinzukommen und auf gutem Nivea mit zu mischen Skill ist hier zwar wichtig aber hat man ohne Equip keine Chance ganz nach oben zu kommen.

Hier ist ganz klar WAR die richtige Wahl, Neulinge so wie fortgeschrittene haben immer die Möglichkeit auf gutem Niveau einzusteigen. Die BG's der jeweiligen LvL-Bereiche sind sehr interessant und garantieren dauerhaften Spaß. Die Balance stimmt noch nicht wirklich, "Staugsaugergrp" und Feuermagier sind einfach schwer zu knacken im Moment.


8. Blizz vs EA

Klarer sieg für Blizz, bereits zur Zeit von Warcraft war Blizz eine Firma die sich um ihre Produkte gekümmert hat. Cheater wurden gebannt und eindeutige Regeln festgelegt. Updates und Hotfixes gab es schon immer, den Spielern wurde wie in WoW auch immer die Chance gegebene Dinge auf eigenen Füßen zu händeln siehe Batttlenet (Maps) oder Addons. Kundenfreundlichkeit und Support ist wirklich Klasse wenn man das neutral betrachtet, sicher sehen das Leute deren Wünsche und Vorstellungen von GM's nicht umgesetzt werden wieder anders. Es wird sich um Fehler und um Beschwerden wegen Lags usw gekümmert auch wenn es manchmal seine Zeit dauert.

EA ist eine Firma die meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach nur auf Kohle aus ist und sich einen dreck um den Spieler kümmert. Schauen wir uns die Zeiten von Fifa oder Shootern an, Bugfixes und Updates gab es keine oder sehr sehr selten. Cheaten und Betrug wird und wurde immer ignoriert, Support wenn man mal auf der 0900 Nummer durchkommt wird man behandelt wie ein Depp und bekommt auch keine Lösung des Problems. Wenn ich an die Anfangszeit von WAR denke wird es mir schlecht. Man verkauft und verschenkt Keys und man kümmert sich nicht mal drum das die Anzahl überhaupt spielen kann. Die Seite wird Wochen abgeschaltet und die Leute schauen in die Röhre(nein ich persönlich konnte spielen aber viele nicht), Man sollte direkt nach der Arbeit einloggen gegen 17 Uhr das man gegen 22 Uhr spielen kann da man die Warteschleife hat. Die ersten 5 Server die es gab sind überlaufen, der Rest leer und wer will schon alleine auf nem Server spielen? Naja EA dachte mit clonen der Server geht das aber weit gefehlt. Beschwerden wegen Lags(Wer meint WoW hat Lag sollte mal WAR spielen) usw werden ignoriert.


Fazit: Ich könnte noch Stunden so weiter machen, es wird einzelne Punkte geben in denen das Eine oder Andere Spiel WoW schlagen kann. Aber die Erfahrung von Blizz, die 2 Jahre Vorsprung in diesem Genre, die Community und WoW im Gesamten ist nicht zu schlagen. Das Real Madrid der Spiele. Sicher gibt es auch viel Kritik und Weinen wegen WoW jedoch muss Blizz dann was richtig gemacht haben, denn man greift immer nur den an der den Ball hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW wird nie untergehen für einen Spieler der aufhört kommen 5 Neue, der Content wird wachsen und die Geschichte weitegehen. Eines Tages wird der Film ins Kino kommen und auch alle Rekorde brechen, eventuell wird es dann nen neuen bösen geben auch Arthas ist erst seit Warcraft 3 da, es gab eine Zeit davor und es wird eine danach geben. Ja vielleicht sogar in nem neuen Spiel. Warten wirs ab aber nun kommt erstmal Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (5. März 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich suche diese Atmo im Moment, wäre nett wenn mir die mal jemand zeigen kann.




und mir bitte auch


----------



## Abigayle (5. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> .....
> 1. Die Geschichte
> 
> WoW - Wer Warcraft gespielt oder Bücher gelesen hat weiß den Hintergrund und erkennt auch an welche Zeit WoW anknüpft. Sehr gut gelungen von Blizz man spielt selbst in der Geschichte weiter mit und kann alles sehr nahe miterleben. Auch für Neulinge sehr leicht rein zu kommen wenn man sich dafür interessiert.
> ...



Also für viele mag das selbstverständlichs ein, aber wenn ich erleben muss das selbst jahrelange WoW Spieler keinen Plan haben was in Startholm vorgefallen ist und warum es da so aussieht, naja, finde ich es traurig. Viele Intressieren sich kein Stück für die Warcraft Story udn intressieren sich nur für: "LOL, ich will die neuen TMarken." Ne, also da vergeht mir das Lachen.

"HDR" ist riesig, die Story ist weder abgeschlossen noch vollständig erzählt, es gibt massig Extramaterial. Das erste und Zweite Zeitalter? Die Welt ist reisengroß, ein Fehlglaube das es nur das Material aus dem Filmen gibt.






Gerbalin schrieb:


> 3. Interface:
> 
> Das WoW-Interface wird ständig weiterentwickelt und verbessert, die Addons welche Kinderleicht zu installieren sind verfeinern die Oberfläche zusätzlich. HDRO/WAR haben sicher auch kein schlechtes Interface jedoch fehlen einige Features und wirken in manchen Sachen wie ein billiger Abklatsch
> ...



Also das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich finde das WoW Interface sehr schnell unübersichtlich udn vollgemüllt, ebenso wie durch viel zu viele AddOns so modifizieren, das es unglaublich übermüllt wirkt auf mich.
Das finde ich persönlich bei HDR und WAR besser gelöst, aber wie ein billiger Abklatsch? Da kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen. Würde mich freuen an diesem Thema weiter mit dir diskutieren zu können.



Gerbalin schrieb:


> ...
> 4. Community:
> Klarer Führer ist hier WoW, ich schätze mit einer Abo-Zahl von 15 Mio wenn die nächsten Zahlen bekanntgegeben werden. Warum? 12 Mio waren vor Wotlk, viele kamen mit dem Addon zurück, die Zahl der Neueinsteiger steigt sowieso immer und die paar welche aufhören kann man locker wegstecken. Die Auslastung der Instanzserver und die Wartezeit auf manchen Servern spricht schon für sich selbst.
> 
> ...



Dazu kann ich leider nur sagen: Qualität vor Quantität! Die Community von WoW muss ich leider sagen ist extremsten Agressiv und angreifend geworden und bevor ich hier von einigen Haue bekomme, ich meine damit nicht alle.





Gerbalin schrieb:


> ...
> 6. PvE
> Hier ist ganz klar WoW der Marktführer, die Anzahl der Dungeons und der Geschichtlichen Elemente und der neuerdings implementierten Videosequenz ist einzigartig, der Spieler ist ein Teil der Geschichte und erlebt alles an Seite der Gruppe selbst.
> WAR/HDRO haben weniger Dungeons und richtige Raidbosse und Instanzen sind Mangelware oder sehr schlecht umgesetzt
> ...



Da widerspreche ich dir ganz klar. Das PvE in HDR ist klasse, die Quests führen dich durch eine tolle Story die echt gut erzählt wird. Und vor allem mitreisst. Dungeons und Inis sind für mich kein PvE Großteil. Das sind nette Sachen die Spass machen und gute Ausrüstung bringen, aber für mich zählt das, was vor den Inis und Raids passiert, mehr. Aber ich denke mal, das ist Ansichtssache.

Aber was deine anderen Punkte angeht, so unrecht hast du nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (5. März 2009)

Weil viele Leute die gern Online-Games zocken über kurz oder lang mal auf Wow stürzen dieses vieles in den Schatten stellt aber wiederum lassen die selben Leute nichts neues an sich ran.

Wenn jetzt ein neues MMO kommen würde was wow im vollen Umfang überbieten würde Grafik, spielerisch usw..,
würden viele Wow dennoch vorziehen.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (5. März 2009)

hrhr lasst euch mal die Zahl der WoW Account User auf der Zunge zergehen, da könnt man einen Blizzard Staat gründen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Ich finde in WoW wird man nicht gezwungen PvP oder PVE zu machen...wer das Rollenspiel an sich genießen will kann die Welt erforschen und evtl auch noch die Lowquests abschließen um storytechnisch mehr zu erfahren...also verkommen ist das Spiel nicht es hat sich nur mehr dem heutigem Markt angepasst wo es halt eben im MMO Bereich um PVP und PVE geht...

Wenn Blizz weiter auf diesem PreBC Niveau geblieben wäre, wären meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Leute zu den neueren MMOs gewechselt weil diese mehr "PVP" bzw "PVE" bieten würden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmpf


----------



## retschi (5. März 2009)

naja es is schon lustig wow aber mich nervt dass gute spiele wie: Tabula Rasa daran zu grunde gehen!


----------



## oerpli (5. März 2009)

WoW gehört im Moment zum beschisseneren was die Spielewelt zu bieten hat.
Drecksaddon. Drecks 3.0 Patch.


----------



## Wardwick (5. März 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> +
> + innovative ideen



hihihihi


----------



## Abigayle (5. März 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> WoW gehört im Moment zum beschisseneren was die Spielewelt zu bieten hat.
> *Drecksaddon. Dreck*s 3.0 Patch.




Wie war das mit dem Ton wahren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (5. März 2009)

Egal wie man zu WoW steht, gespielt haben muss man es iwann mal xD Gehört ja schon quasi zum Allgemeinwissen^^


----------



## FireFlasch (5. März 2009)

Tja ich hab' mein Leben gern Warcraft 1-3 gezockt. Habe jetzt auch mal WoW gespielt und werds weiter spielen, dass aber nur aus zwei Gründen.
1. Da mir die Free-MMO's auf den Zeiger gehn mit ihren Itemshop's.
2. Das Zahlungssysteme von EvE ist nicht benutzerfreundlich.


----------



## Protek (5. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Syr, aber ich halte nicht viel von WoW, deswegen würde ich gerne wissen warum WoW das MMO überhaupt sein soll.
> 
> Was ist so toll daran?
> 
> ...



Der wievielte "Warum ist Wow besser" Thread ist das eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry die Diskussion ist so sinnlos... Blizzard hat sehr gute Mmorpg Kost geboten. Das es einem irgendwann nach dem 2. Addon langweilig wird ist klar. Ich sag nur Old School Times - alle anderen haben keinen Plan wie es mal war und machen das Spiel zu einer seelenlosen Abfarmerei von Titeln: "wie ich bin der beste PvPler ... wer hat den grössten Realitätsverlust und wo geht es zur Arena"

Manchmal kommt es mir vor als würden manche Counter Strike anstatt Mmorpg spielen. Bei Mmo(RPG) Role Play Game - sagt wohl den heutigen Spielern nicht mehr viel. Seelenlose PvP Zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry für den Begriff. 

Spielen und nicht über sinnfreie Themen labern ist die Devise. Jedes Spiel hat seine Reize, Fehler und Inhalte. Soll doch jeder spielen was er gut findet und fertig.


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2009)

Aber ehrlich, wenn 1000 Leute den Schnabel aufreißen udn sagen WoW ist blöd, kann man schnell denken dass die Community auch blöd ist. Das ist aber ganz und gar nicht so, da die schweigende Mehrheit aigentlich ok ist.


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2009)

Wieder mal ein User der nur Threads mit Flame potential erstellt und nichtmal in der Thread beschreibung versucht sich die deutsche Sprache ein wenig zu Herzen zu legen:

Ein Thema das es schon zig tausend mal gibt und auch flame potential liefert


ein sinnloser Thread von ihm ob es WAR-Shows geben soll


Warum WAR besser ist als WoW o.O?



Naja ich werd ihn mal melden


----------



## Abigayle (5. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ...
> Naja ich werd ihn mal melden



Okay, ich geh jetzt mal OT.

Fassen wir zusammen:

Es ist verboten irgendwelche Themen zum diskutieren zu eröffnen. Es ist verboten mal kreative Vorschläge zu machen. Es ist allgemein verboten mal seine Gedanken schweifen zu lassen und Themen zu eröfnen. Okaaaaaaay, hab ich was verpasst? Wofür gibts eigentlich Gameforen? Sollen wir gleich alle schließen? Dürfen nur noch bestimmte Personen Topics eröffnen? Hmmm, irgendwas läuft grad schief. Ist nicht bös gemeint und ich will auch keinen Streß provozieren, also schaut mich net so böse an, aber fällt mir grad auf. Wenn einer mal flammt, (Siehe meine Sig, letztes Zitat) dann ist der Thread gleich fürn A...? Sorry, aber ich versteh grad net ganz die Logik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2009)

Das Thema hat aber kein richtiges discussionspotential, aus dem Grund wurde die WAr version von dem selben User bereits geschlossen. Was bitte soll man hier kreativ schreiben?

A: WoW is besser! 
B: ne voll nich! 
A: doch!
B: ne! 
A: wohl! 
C: WAR is schei****!

hier wird nur sowas geschrieben und "WoW macht süchtig ihr seid alle Suchties"

Nichteinmal 10% der Beiträge hier sind keine flames


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Es ist verboten irgendwelche Themen zum diskutieren zu eröffnen. Es ist verboten mal kreative Vorschläge zu machen. Es ist allgemein verboten mal seine Gedanken schweifen zu lassen und Themen zu eröfnen.



Nö - nur die Denunzierung anderer User, fremder Seiten,  aussenstehende Personen, Unternehmen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Fakt ist aber, das WoW im westlichen Teil des Planeten als MMO am meisten polarisiert - ABER: "Was ist besser, was ist schlechter" ist letztendlich Geschmackssache. Es gibt beispielsweise EQ2-Spieler die darauf schwören, dass es das beste MMO ever ist, obwohl viele andere Spieler damit nicht viel anfangen können. Andere schwören auf Asia-Grinder. Raknarok Online ist bei anderen sehr beliebt etc.  und die würden WoW, WAR, AoC what ever nichtmal installieren. Geschmackssache. Manche Spieler haben an spielen Spaß, die andere nicht mit der Gneifzange anfassen würden und umgekehrt.


----------



## Abigayle (5. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö - nur die Denunzierung anderer User, fremder Seiten,  aussenstehende Personen, Unternehmen etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich konnte da keine Denunzierung finden ..... *Brille putz* ..... *guck durch* .... vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ne neue Brille besorgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet. Natürlich ist die Wahl des MMO's Geschmackssache, der eine mags so, der andere so. Wäre ja auch langweilig wenn wir alle das selbe mögen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Allein die Vorstellung *brrrr* Die einen mögen auch Hühnchen lieber, die anderen Fisch.

Aber ich denke mal das ist hier nur ein reger Gedankenaustausch, mehr nicht. Natürlich übertreibt hier der eine oder andere ein wenig (oder auch mehr), das will ich ja gar nicht bestreiten, aber ich finde es dann den Usern gegenüber ungerechtfertigt, den Thread zu schließen, die hier einfach ihre Meinungen austauschen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. März 2009)

da 8 seiten ausführlicher report:
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=675&a...1953589&p=1


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Also ich konnte da keine Denunzierung finden ..... *Brille putz* ..... *guck durch* .... vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ne neue Brille besorgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ARGH - Ich hab den Satz wieder gelöscht *g*

Satz 1 war eigentlich: "Ich habe mal etwas aufgeräumt"


----------



## Abigayle (5. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ARGH - Ich hab den Satz wieder gelöscht *g*
> 
> Satz 1 war eigentlich: "Ich habe mal etwas aufgeräumt"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tztztztz, das sagt man dann so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ach, nur Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nene, schon okay. Wollte nur meine Meinung dazu sagen. That's all!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (5. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist die ehrlichste antwort die ich kenne und ich denke vielen anderen geht es genauso. deswegen haben es neue spiele auch schwer akzeptiert zu werden.



da hast du recht! ich kann die anderen spiele zwar nicht beurteilen da ich sie nie richtig gespielt habe aber wow hat mich von anfang an fasziniert, was die anderen spiele nicht haben...


----------



## Manolar (5. März 2009)

"Nichteinmal 10% der Beiträge hier sind keine flames" ...

ich finde diesen satz sollte man sich zu herzen nehmen, es ist wirklich unglaublich, dass es einige...ähh...viele leute einfach nicht schaffen einen freundlichen, themenorientierten beitrag zu leisten

so bin ich ruhig sonst werd ich auch noch beschimpft :-X

entschuldigt bitte meinen nichtthemenorientierten beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karvon (6. März 2009)

Hallo Leute =)

Ohne jemanden beleidigen zu wollen aber was ihr als vorteile aufzählt sind doch nicht wirklich Vorteile!?

.) Man kann weder noch jahrelang das game mit inhalt füllen, denn mehr als instanzen hat das game nicht zu bieten und halt BGs aber dennoch macht blizz nichts neues

.)dann ist es ne frechheit, in 4 Jahren nur eine einzige klasse zu bringen! Seid ehrlich....da hätte man viel mehr daraus machen können

.) WoW hat keine story...ich weis nicht, wie man auf das kommt aber mehr als quest text gibts da ned? Wenn man schon WoW spielt, sollte man das wissen und davon mal ganz abgesehen, warhammer war vorher =P aber ich spiele weder wow noch war.

.) die grafik ist mist. Am Anfang war sie noch nett aber mittlerweile siehts aus wie power ranger auf speed. Da könnte man sicher noc einiges rausholen

.) soo und jetzt das, was mich persönlich am meisten stört! Man gibt den anderen spielen keine chance mehr! Als WoW rauskaum war kein inhalt drin! alle die seid release spielen wissen das. Doch damals wars allen egal. Wenn jetzt ein mmorps rauskommt das unfertig ist, meckern alle....find ich etwas traurig. Wenn man mmorpgs spielt sollte man schon wissen, dass es mindestens 4 monate dauert bist man anfangen kann.


Naja jeder hat seine eigene meinung aber man sollte alles so schreiben wies auch wirklich ist. Ich habe selber 4 Jahre gespielt und bin mittlerweile extrem froh, dass ich weg bin, denn die geldmacherei in WoW ist unter aller kritik! In 4 Jahren nichts machen und nur verdienen ist unterirdisch. Komischerweise betrifft das eigentlich nur WoW....oder fällt es in anderen blizzardschen titel nicht so auf =) Naja hoffen, dass es bei Diablo 3 anders wird.

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (6. März 2009)

mkplayer schrieb:


> Syr, aber ich halte nicht viel von WoW, deswegen würde ich gerne wissen warum WoW das MMO überhaupt sein soll.
> 
> Was ist so toll daran?
> 
> ...



ich beantworte deine frage mit nur einem wort
KOMPLEX
je komplexer ein spiel ist, desto mehr bietet es einem spieler möglichkeiten, das zu tun, was er will oder auf was er lust hat! Man geht seinen
eigenen weg im spiel sozusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (6. März 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich beantworte deine frage mit nur einem wort
> *KOMPLEX*
> je komplexer ein spiel ist, desto mehr bietet es einem spieler möglichkeiten, das zu tun, was er will oder auf was er lust hat! Man geht seinen
> eigenen weg im spiel sozusagen
> ...



*hust*


WoW is alles andere als Komplex... wäre es Komplex, würden nicht alle (einer Klasse mit der gleichen Skillung) mit der gleichen Rüstung rumlaufen... Damit fängts an... 

Oder man hätte nicht so n sehr simples Craftingsystem



Spiele, in denen man WIRKLICH einmalig sein konnte gabs schon (Beispiel StarWars:Galaxies - eigene Häuser, Frisuren, Karrieren jenseits des Schlachtfeldes und ein craftingsystem, in dem jeder Rohstoff Auswirkungen auf das Produkt hat (Beispiel: Waffe X braucht "Metall der Sorte Y" für den Lauf - Metall der Sorte Y gabs aber in 5 verschiedenen Varianten - von "billig" bis "teuer" quasi, jedes hatte andere Eigenschaften. Nahm man das eine, bekam man einen Lauf, der stärkere Schüsse auf kürzere Distanz erlaubte. Nahm man das andere konnte man seltener schiessen, aber dafür weiter" und so weiter... da eine Waffe aus mehreren Komponenten bestand, musste man sich vorher mit dem Material auseinandersetzen um zu einem optimalen Ergebnis zu kommen

in WoW nimmt man einfach ein paar Mats, friemelt die im Fliessbandverfahren (was es in SW:G nur in Form von Fabriken gab) zusammen und erhält immer das gleiche Ergebnis (in SW:G wurde der Skill des Chars mit einberechnet)

Was war erfolgreicher? genau: das einfacher gestrickte Spiel, weils mehr Leute kapieren und man es "einfach mal so n bissl" zocken kann: WOW



und das ist das Geheimnis: Blizz schafft es ein Spiel für den Massenmarkt attraktiv zu gestalten und gleichzeitig jedem Anreize zu bieten besser und dicker zu werden - und wenns allein schon die Arena und die EndgameRaids sind... (die ja momentan zu lasch sind, aber stärker werden sollen, was man blizz auch abnehmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



achso: und wow lief von anfang an spielbar stabil!

Wenn man andere MMOs als Vergleich hernimmt (andere Genres kann man hier nicht nehmen), dann war WoW das stabilste zu Markteinführung. Viele andere Games (ich spiel seit '99 MMos) waren auch nach nem halben Jahr so wackelig, dass man nie wusste ob man heut einloggen kann oder nicht...


----------



## Karvon (6. März 2009)

Da muss ich Phash zustimmen, denn WoW ist ganz sicher nicht komplex! Hab dmals auch ganz kurz 10 tage lang SW:G gespielt und war schlichtweg begeistern doch hatte ich damals nicht die mittel für ein abo. Wäre WoW komplex, hätte es ein bruchbares Craftingystem und viel viel tiefere charakterentwicklung geschweige denn viel mehr klassen. aber ja die meisten denken halt das wow das non plus ultra ist....ich hoffe, dass star wars the old republic das halten kann was man davon hört, denn dann wird sich sicher einiges tun im genre

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spilyt (6. März 2009)

Also ich spiele wow nur noch biss AION raus kommt dan bin ich raus da wow die grafik schon langsam zu veraltet ist und es immer noch keine richtigen verbesserungen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....., man muss sich ja nur die items anschauen und die mobs / bosse die hat man doch schon irgendwo gesehen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja ich spiele nur momentan 3 stunden wow pro tag raiden /farmen/eine hero pro tag und passt einfach so um zeit tot zu schlagen 


Und WoW wird nicht mehr lange das beliebteste spiel bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , da es ja jetzt immer mehr mmorpgs geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die von den Fehlern lernen und sich verbessern.

Wow war halt nun mal als erstes da vor den anderen und ist nun mal ein Spiel das von einer Berühmten Firma geleitet wird kein wunder das viele es spielen man muss nur fern schauen oder zeitschrifte aufmachen und man liest öfters als man es lieb hat über wow ^^

Werbung = Kunden = Cash 
Blizzard=viel cash! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann sich werbungen in allerart leisten!

so das wars von mir was ihr von dem hier haltet was ich geschrieben hab ist mir egal meine Meinung !


----------



## N00blike (6. März 2009)

naja ich glaube auch nicht das star wars was dran ändern wird...
Diese änderung sollte schon so oft eintreten und es ist nie dazu gekommen!
AoC sollte wow von thron stoßen... keine chance
WaR sollte mithalten.... keine chance
ich kann mich noch an die ganzen forum posts erinnern das sie ja alle wechseln und die games so geil sind das wow bald weg vom fenster ist! Naja und jetzt hört man so gut wie nix mehr von AoC und WaR wird auch weiter absacken... obwohl ich eigentlich ein Warhammer + Warhammer 40k spieler war hat mich das spiel nicht im geringsten gereitzt...
Star Wars ist was man so hört genail gemacht, story gibt es für jahrzehnte wie die entwickler sagen und dennoch glaube ich nicht das es an wow ran kommen wird!
Was an wow so genial ist ist die atmosphäre! Kein anderes game hat dies so wie wow!
Ich hab jetzt auch schon einige angesprielt aber es fehlt das feeling was man bei wow hat wenn man das erstemal durch die länder reitet und seine quests macht!
Sicher ist die grafik nicht top aber sie trägt maßgeblich zu der atmosphäre bei!


----------



## Thrainan (6. März 2009)

N00blike schrieb:


> Star Wars ist was man so hört genail gemacht, *story gibt es für jahrzehnte wie die entwickler sagen *und dennoch glaube ich nicht das es an wow ran kommen wird!



Naja, welcher Entwickler würde das nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (6. März 2009)

Wie es immer aufs gleiche hinausläuft.
''Blizzard ist scheiße, das Spiel hat keine Story, die Inis sind zu einfach'' blablabla. Wie oft wollt ihr den shice noch abziehen ? Wenn ihr nicht jdeen tag 10 Themen in Blizzards Foren aufmachen würdet mit euren Wünschen, wäre alles toll. Ihr wollt doch immer etwas, wenn Blizz es umsetzt, findet ihr es aber wiederum scheiße.


----------



## Spilyt (6. März 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Wie es immer aufs gleiche hinausläuft.
> ''Blizzard ist scheiße, das Spiel hat keine Story, die Inis sind zu einfach'' blablabla. Wie oft wollt ihr den shice noch abziehen ? Wenn ihr nicht jdeen tag 10 Themen in Blizzards Foren aufmachen würdet mit euren Wünschen, wäre alles toll. Ihr wollt doch immer etwas, wenn Blizz es umsetzt, findet ihr es aber wiederum scheiße.





HaHa du weißt nicht wie Recht du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber  wenn verbesserungen kommen sollen müssen mal mehr als 5 % SAGEN tut es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einer alleine kann da nichts bewirken wow ist auch ned die welt solls doch untergehen mir wayne ^.^ das spiel geht schon seit langem unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mir gerade ulduar bilder angeschaut und die T8 ets lächerlich ....genau das selbe nur design etwas verändert farben vektor grafik drauf und passt .... die lassen sich nichts neues einfallen ab und zu nur ...njo nur geld wollen sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr ned vor 2 jahren gabs da ned mal gescheide gms admins... ^^im forum wurde geschrieben was man wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn manwow spielt seit der 1 stunde weiß man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was da alles getan wurde und nicht und wie sich das spiel verändert hat 

Klar ist das viel arbeit aber man kann mehr tun .....ega jez ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow = spiel = egal


----------



## Sascha_BO (6. März 2009)

N00blike schrieb:


> AoC sollte wow von thron stoßen... keine chance
> WaR sollte mithalten.... keine chance
> Star Wars ist was man so hört genail gemacht, story gibt es für jahrzehnte wie die entwickler sagen und dennoch glaube ich nicht das es an wow ran kommen wird!


Geh mal davon aus, daß die STAR WARS Macher nicht einfach blind drauf los programmieren. Sie werden sich sicher ganz genau ansehen wo die Stärken und Schwächen von Titeln wie AoC, WAR, HdRO und anderer im Vergleich zum derzeitigen Marktführer (WoW) liegen und versuchen, möglichst VIELE Stärken von allen Konkurenten zusammen zu tragen. 

Du glaubst nicht, daß STAR WARS an WoW rankommt? In welcher Beziehung?
- Spieltechnisch sollten sie´s eigentlich hinkriegen 
- Grafisch siehts jetzt schon besser aus
- Storytechnisch bleiben enorm viele Möglichkeiten. Zum einen haben sie ihr grandioses "Grunduniversum" auf welches sie sich stützen, zum anderen bleibt erzählerisch genug Raum für Neues da ihr Game einige Tausend Jahre vor den Filmen spielt.
- die Spielwelt ist theoretisch fast unendlich erweiterbar da sie einfach nur neue Planeten freigeben müßten... und es gibt weit mehr im SW-Universum als nur die paar aus den Filmen bekannten
- ein riesiges Arsenal an Rassen, Klassenmöglichkeiten, Welten, Raumschiffen, Waffen, Technologien u.v.m. auf welches sie zurückgreifen können und es nur der Zeit im Spiel anpassen müssen

Was die Größe der Community angeht hoffe ich ehrlich gesagt, daß sie WoW NICHT erreichen. Nicht weil ich WoW für imba halte oder es den anderen nicht gönne, sondern weil die SW-Community dann vielleicht halbwegs "normal" bleibt. Eine stabile Grundcommunity die für genug Umsatz sorgt, daß es sich finanziell absolut lohnt und das Spiel nicht ständig irgend einem gewhine angepasst werden muß.

Theoretisch hätte STAR WARS das Zeug zum MMO(und hoffentlich auch etwas RP)G schlechthin... was sie daraus machen wird sich aber noch zeigen... ich hoffe das beste.


----------



## Patso (6. März 2009)

was ich als überzeugter WAR spieler ( und Ex WoWler ) an WoW schön find ist die offene welt das haben se wirklich toll hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spilyt (6. März 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> was ich als überzeugter WAR spieler ( und Ex WoWler ) an WoW schön find ist die offene welt das haben se wirklich toll hinbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ist War nicht Offen?

O.o


----------



## Patso (6. März 2009)

Spilyt schrieb:


> Ist War nicht Offen?
> 
> O.o



doch schon aber das gefühl in ner wirklich offenen zusammenhängenden welt rummzurennen kommt bei WAR nich so gut rüber find ich


----------



## Spilyt (6. März 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> doch schon aber das gefühl in ner wirklich offenen zusammenhängenden welt rummzurennen kommt bei WAR nich so gut rüber find ich



ich find das wichtigste sollten die landschaften sein ales soll lebendig wirken in wow ist alles eingefroren nichts bewegt sich außer die spieler ihre umhänge und paar moves ^^

WAR ist sicher von der grafik her anders die umgebungen müssen da Lebendiger sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tindul (6. März 2009)

Ich finde WoW ist im sterben und das meine ich ernst,in ein paar jahren,werden nur noch n paar 10.000 das zocken,
denn,wir waren alle auf neue Addons und Klassen gespannt,aber wir wurden meistens enttäuscht und die Spieler machen sich das Spiel mit ihrem Gemecker über zu straken Todesritter und so weiter,selber kaputt und somit geht Blizzard auf die Heuler ein und haut alle paar Wochen einen neuen Patch raus,wo jedesmal die Klassen verändert werden.

Der respekt auf einem RP-Server und die Disziplin lassen auch sehr zu wünschen übrig,das hat teilweise Niveau eines AOL-Chatraumes am späten Abend.

Meldet man jemanden,wird nichtsmehr unternommen ( so empfinde ich das)

Ich habe gerne meine Berufe ausgeübt,wurde aber immer wieder enttäuscht über das ungerechte Gleichgewicht der Rezeptverteilung,sihe Schmied - Juwelier,nur als Beispiel.

Schmied von Skill 350-450 ca 180 Pläne,keine Rufpläne und Quest
Juwelier  von Skill 350-450 ca 360 Pläne,Rufpläne,Quest und anderes

Weiter ist die Grafik der Menschengesichter nichtmehr zeitgemäs,der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist nicht an die Addons angepasst,ausser das mit den Dunkelmondkarten.....

Itemdesign  ist keines vorhanden,da jedes Item gleich ist nur etwas veränderte farben...

ohne Erfolge wären nur noch die Hälfte der Spieler da...

und so weiter

________________________________________________________________________________
___________________

*Ich bin Idealist und das ist gut so*


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (6. März 2009)

Tindul schrieb:


> Ich finde WoW ist im sterben und das meine ich ernst,in ein paar jahren,werden nur noch n paar 10.000 das zocken,



i lolled

Wie definierstn du "ist im sterben"?

Paar 10.000 glaubste ja selber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baalrok (6. März 2009)

Was macht WoW so erfolgreich? Es war zur richtigen Zeit verfügbar. Da da kam vieles zusammen:

- Es lief gleich auf allen Rechnern (EQ2 kam kurz vorher raus, aber einen Hardwarehunger, frag nicht nach Sonnenschein). 
- Der Einstieg war denkbar einfach. Jeder, der halbwegs eine Maus bedienen konnte, kam mit der Steuerung gleich klar. 
- Es hat einen Hintergrund, den sehr viele aus dem Strategiespiel kannten. 
- Blizzard hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt einen sehr guten Ruf und stand für Spielspass. Stichwort Blindkauf
- Und was viele vergessen. Dauerzocken im Internet wurde günstig dank Flatrates. Diese gab es zwar schon vorher, aber die Masse wird es wohl am Anfang noch nicht gehabt haben, da noch recht teuer. Das Timing war einfach gut. 24h zocken war möglich, ohne dass man die Kosten im Auge behalten musste...
- Itembasiertes Spielprinzip

Warum ist es noch so erfolgreich? 

- Viele haben sich einen Freundeskreis aufgebaut oder spielen mit dem bestehenden und möchten das nicht aufgeben...
- Man hat Charaktere, die man nicht einfach so aufgeben möchte. Ruffarmen etc. war alles tierisch zeitaufwendig...
- Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier
- Massen spielen es und "das muss ja einen Grund haben..."
- Da es das über Jahre gibt, sehr viel Content... Daher ist der Vergleich in Bezug auf Content mit neueren MMos auch nicht fair, dieser wird aber meistens gezogen, was mich für neuere MMOs immer ärgert.
- So richtig etwas neues bahnbrechendes ist nicht auf den Markt gekommen. (WAR und HDRO sind dem ganzen viel zu ähnlich, auch wenn es natürlich unterschiede gibt. AOC hatte einen miesen Start und spricht viele einfach nicht an, zumal es erst ab 18 ist. Eve-Online zu anders und viel zu Komplex)




> Und naja ich spiele nur momentan 3 stunden wow pro tag raiden /farmen/eine hero pro tag *und passt einfach so um zeit tot zu schlage*n



Schon ein bisserl traurig, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt es nichts anderes zu tun, als sich mit so etwas die Zeit tot zuschlagen? Möchte nicht wissen, wievielen es ähnlich geht.


----------



## Glohin (6. März 2009)

@Tindul,das glaube ich ganz und gar nicht.
BTT,Es gibt kaum ein Spiel wie WoW,das so viele Möglichkeiten in sich vereint.
Riesige Spielewelt,mit mitlerweile drei Kontinenten und einer im All schwebenden Scherbenwelt.
Eigene Transportsysteme(Schiffe,Zeppeline und Flugwesen)
Eigenes Postsystem
Eigenes Handelssystem über Auktionshäuser
Und soweiter und sofort.
Ok,mögen jetzt einige sagen,haben andere Spiele auch,aber Blizzard hat es geschafft,alles in einem Spiel zu vereinigen.
Und das sogar sehr gut.
Ich spiele WoW seit dem Release,und das mit Freude und viel Spaß.
Deswegen denke ich,das WoW noch eine ganze Zeit vielen Spielern viel Spaß und Freude bereiten wird.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Crazy_Monkey (6. März 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ich sags mal andersrum - so gut wie alles, dass dir an WAR und GW gefällt, gefällt mir nicht, bzw. leg ich keinen Wert drauf.
> 
> Ich brauch keine High-End-Grafik für die ich nen neuen Rechner brauchen würde
> Ich brauch kein PvP
> ...



Das trifft zu 100% auch auf mich zu.

Ansonsten sind meine Hauptgründe, da ich WoW angefangen habe und dabei bleibe, dass ich die Warcraft welt einfach mag (hab auch lange WC3 gezockt) und dass viele RL Freunde von mir zocken(und wir halt auch zusammen in einer Gilde sind).

Ich zocke nebenbei auch das Warhammer Tabletop (bzw beide), habe aber kein WAR angefangen, da es mir zu PvP lastig ist.

Solange es meine Freunde nicht das nicht auch machen, werde ich wohl nie ernsthaft ein anderes MMO zocken. Aber evtl werde ich aufhören wenn Starcraft2 oder Diablo3 rauskommen, da ich die vorgänger schon viel gezockt habe (und ich auch genug leute kenne mit denen ich dann zocken kann).


----------



## Snowhawk (6. März 2009)

Warum mir WOW nicht mehr gefällt:

- PVP gehts seit BC Release nur noch Bergab
- Keine Reichsränge etc...
- Keine guten Massenschlachten.
- Alterac haben sie auch versaut.
- Keine Burgenkämpfe (ausser einem Gebiet)

Als Spieler der sehr viel Wert auf PVP legt, ist WOW richtig uninteressant geworden. Fängt ja schon bei der gemeinsamen Stadt an, über die blöden Flugmounts die sämtliches Open PVP vernichten bishin zum Arenasystem.

Schade... WOW Classic war genial. Tarrens Mühle, Alerac 1.0 etc. etc.

naja... vielleicht bin ich beim nächsten Addon wieder da, falls sie was einbauen, dass für PVP Fans interessant ist.


----------



## Luchs06 (6. März 2009)

wow ist weit entfernt vom sterben, bis wow wirklich stirbt könnte sich Blizzard noch viel mehr leisten.
Trotzdem denke ich dass die wow Spielerschaft in Zukunft eher schrumpfen wird als wachsen. 
Gerade für Spieler die gelegendlich ohne viel nachzudenken in eine Spielwelt eintauchen wollen geht
wohl kein Weg an wow drumherum, man wird förmlich auf Höchstlevel geschoben ohne Herausforderung.
An Gelegenheitspielern wirds deshalb in wow wohl nie fehlen, jedoch für Spielern die sich ernsthaft für 
das Spiel interessieren wird das Spiel wohl immer fader. Das Kernsystem hat längst sein
Verfallsdatum überschritten und Herausforderungen können in PVE nurnoch künstlich hinzugefügt werden.
PvP ist nur hingepatcht, steht mit dem PVE System im Widerspruch und es fehlt dort massiv an interessanter Taktik.
Das Itemsystem bietet nur lächerliche 2 Arten von Ausrüstung, die die besser sind und die die schlechter sind.
Wie wärs mal mit 10 verschiedenen Waffen die man nach der Situation auswählen muss ec.  Mängel 
könnte man noch ewig weiterauflisten aber das kennt man doch längst schon alles.
Leider fehlt in an Alternativen im MMORPG Markt, klitzekleine Innovationen muss man mit der Lupe suchen 
( würden sie nicht gigantisch angepriesen  werden ). Selbst unter wow Spielern erkennt man deutlich die
Innovationslosigkeit, nach der sich ein wow Spieler garnicht vorstellen können was für Potential in MMORPGs
steckt. Ich bin mir sicher in 10, 15 Jahren wird man auf wow zurückblicken und sich denken wie zu Geier konnte ich
damals das Spiel nur gutfinden. Deshalb finde ich sollte die Community anfangen etwas mehr von den Herstellern 
für ihr Geld fordern. Wenn ich so an innovativen Feakture denke könnte ich ganze Bücher schreiben und ich denke
das geht nicht nur mir so.


----------



## Heydu (6. März 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> WoW is alles andere als Komplex... wäre es Komplex, würden nicht alle (einer Klasse mit der gleichen Skillung) mit der gleichen Rüstung rumlaufen... Damit fängts an...
> ...




*zu Phash ganz leise flüstert*
kann jeder SW:G spielen oder muss ich wie WoW zahlen?
Denn ich liebe so komplexe spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BITTE um antwort


----------



## blackfanic (norgannon) (6. März 2009)

also   wäre wotlk nicht, dann wärs das beste spiel...keine frage
aber mit dem neuen add on ist es meiner meinung nach langweilig geworden
2 wochen 80 und alle raids clear die es zu dem zeitpunkt gab (naxx, archa, obsi, maligos)
das ist'n witz, einfach lächerlich in meinen augen
da fehlt mir einfach die herausforderung


----------



## Tindul (6. März 2009)

Glohin schrieb:


> @Tindul,das glaube ich ganz und gar nicht.
> BTT,Es gibt kaum ein Spiel wie WoW,das so viele Möglichkeiten in sich vereint.
> Riesige Spielewelt,mit mitlerweile drei Kontinenten und einer im All schwebenden Scherbenwelt.
> Eigene Transportsysteme(Schiffe,Zeppeline und Flugwesen)
> ...





man kann auch vieles gut reden,ohne wirklich zu verstehen,dass die besten Tage von WoW hinter uns liegen.

zb bei RoM,da gibs housing,Dualsystem und anderes,wovon in WoW seid Jahren gerdet wird,die Spieler es immerwieder vorschlagen und wollen,aber von Blizzard keiner hinhört,Hauptsache,die bringen wieder einen neuen Bierkrug auf dem Markt wo man mit Arthas einen hinter die Binde kippen kann,das finde ich nur noch Verarsche der Spieler


----------



## MMOchamp (6. März 2009)

blackfanic schrieb:


> also   wäre wotlk nicht, dann wärs das beste spiel...keine frage
> aber mit dem neuen add on ist es meiner meinung nach langweilig geworden
> 2 wochen 80 und alle raids clear die es zu dem zeitpunkt gab (naxx, archa, obsi, maligos)
> das ist'n witz, einfach lächerlich in meinen augen
> da fehlt mir einfach die herausforderung




Tja dann sag deiner GRP sie sollen ihr EQ ausziehen dann wird es schwer.......


----------



## MMOchamp (6. März 2009)

Tindul schrieb:


> man kann auch vieles gut reden,ohne wirklich zu verstehen,dass die besten Tage von WoW hinter uns liegen.
> 
> zb bei RoM,da gibs housing,Dualsystem und anderes,wovon in WoW seid Jahren gerdet wird,die Spieler es immerwieder vorschlagen und wollen,aber von Blizzard keiner hinhört,Hauptsache,die bringen wieder einen neuen Bierkrug auf dem Markt wo man mit Arthas einen hinter die Binde kippen kann,das finde ich nur noch Verarsche der Spieler




Ok wir vergleichen WoW mit RoM?
RoM ist LAME und WoW nicht
2. RoM wird Pleite gehn weil es lame ist und bald keiner Mehr bezahlt.
3. Der Bierkruug ist für Fans du musst ihn nicht kaufen und das Duallskillungs System hat Blizzard auch von den fans also
REDE NUR WEN DU AHNUNG HAST!!
Und ja ich Spiele RoM und WoW RoM ist kein vergleich


----------



## Schlamm (6. März 2009)

MMOchamp schrieb:


> Ok wir vergleichen WoW mit RoM?
> RoM ist LAME und WoW nicht
> 2. RoM wird Pleite gehn weil es lame ist und bald keiner Mehr bezahlt.
> 3. Der Bierkruug ist für Fans du musst ihn nicht kaufen und das Duallskillungs System hat Blizzard auch von den fans also
> ...


Wir kommen gar nicht drumrum WoW und RoM zu vergleichen. Mein erster Gedanke war als ich das Game gestartet hatte Rom ist genau wie WoW nur nicht ganz so teuer. Mittlerweile seh ich das anders aber die Übereinstimmungen sind nicht zu übersehen.
Man muss die beiden vergleichen, aber rational.


----------



## Kelzón (6. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Warum mir WOW nicht mehr gefällt:
> 
> - PVP gehts seit BC Release nur noch Bergab
> - Keine Reichsränge etc...
> ...


pvp is das einzige was mich im mom an wow hält, trotz der der stärksten imbalance in wow bis her.
 pve is kein contetn sondern itemshop 
pvp kam mit bc ers zum höhe punkt durch dei arena was das beste im pvp is dort kommt es nich drauf an wer mehr leute hat, wenn du classic pvp gut fandest hasse hass du es nie gespielt früher wurd so viel geheult wie heute in bc weniger als damlas oder heute, tarrens mühle wo sollte man sosnt hin gab ja nur in 3 gebieten aktives pvp sonst bisse ja niergends auf wen getroffen bgs gabs auch noch nich. burgenkämpfe? hab noch nie in wow einen burgen kampf erlebt was auch immer das sein soll.


----------



## Sascha_BO (6. März 2009)

Tindul schrieb:


> man kann auch vieles gut reden,ohne wirklich zu verstehen,dass die besten Tage von WoW hinter uns liegen.
> 
> zb bei RoM,da gibs housing,Dualsystem und anderes,wovon in WoW seid Jahren gerdet wird,die Spieler es immerwieder vorschlagen und wollen,aber von Blizzard keiner hinhört,Hauptsache,die bringen wieder einen neuen Bierkrug auf dem Markt wo man mit Arthas einen hinter die Binde kippen kann,das finde ich nur noch Verarsche der Spieler


Ach komm, getz mach WoW mal nich schlechter als es ist.
Immerhin gibts bald ein *Schaukelpferd* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sogar *Schaumstoffschwerter* zum "pömpfen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Welches andere Spiel hat das schon zu bieten... außer das tägliche im Kindergarten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (6. März 2009)

hi, vorneweg muss ich dir leider sagen, dass ich leider keine andren mmo getestet hab. überhaupt spiele ich erst regelmäßig computerspiele seid wow. jedoch muss ich dazu sagen das ich auch schon viel über andere spiele gehört, gelesen und gesehen habe.

also erstmal fasziniert mich die welt von warcraft. die mittelalterlichen fantasy welten, figuren und storys. der charakter des spiels gefällt mir sehr.

man hat im spiel viele optionen. ob man lieber für sich allein chars hoch levelt, epische raids macht oder das aktionreiche pvp nutzt. für jeden ist etwas dabei und mir gefällt ehrlichgesagt alles. auch das man sich frei durch die welt bewegen kann und es viele schöne oder auch düstere orte zu entdecken gibt, was nicht bei allen spielen wie etwa guild wars gegeben ist ein positiver aspekt. die welt ähneld einem wirklichen leben. es gibt berufe, handel, diplomatie zwischen vielen fraktionen und man kann dort regelrecht versinken. es gibt viele charaktere und klassen zu spielen was einem ebenfalls viel abwechslung bietet und es ist für jeden etwas da.

das spielen an sich finde ich auch sehr ausgeklügelt. das kampfschema von conan hat mich beispielsweise nicht so überzeugt. die arten der atacken, das gegenseitige ergänzen der klassen, die verschiedenen skillungen und aufgaben der einzelnen charakter ist sehr ansprechend.

wodurch das spiel selten langweilig wird wird von den vielen aufgaben ermöglicht. weitere patches und addons ermöglichen immer wieder neue abenteuer zu bewältigen. ob neue instanzen, quests oder schlachtzüge bzw. instanzen.

besonders toll ist natürlich das man so viele leute um sich herum hat, man neue leute kennenlernt und sich gemeinschaften bilden. solospiele werden da eher langweilig. ob man mit seinen realen freunden sich im spiel trifft oder mit ganz fremden menschen spielt...es macht (solang die leude cool drauf sind) viel spaß.
wenn man das glück hat in eine eng verbundene gilde zukommen kann sich diese fast wie eine kleine familie zusammenschweißen. ok das klingt vielleicht ein wenig überzogen aba ja man spricht sich mit vornamen an, plaudert über das reallive und manchmal entwickelt sich auch mehr, wie z.b. ein sehr guter freund seine jetzige freundin per wow kennengelernt hat und inwzischen seid über 3 jahren mit ihr zusammen ist^^(sie ist sogar für ihn von bonn nach berlin gezogen)
es ist auch ein sehr soziales game wodurch sich die community z.b. stark von der von counter stryke unterscheidet. natürlich gibt es auch immer ausnahmen=)

natürlich gibt es auch hin und wieder dinge über die man sich ärgert. unausgeglichene klassen, bugs, oder was mich persöhnlich stört, dass sich die klassen immer weniger von einander unterscheiden und sich die horde und allianz immer näherkommen. der alte hass verlischt allmählich und das pvp ist nicht mehr das was es einmal war. auch gibt es viele verbesserungen die mir schon in den sinn gekommen sind. doch einige wurden tatsäclich umgesetzt, wie etwa das erobern und das verteidigen von festungen. vor einigen jahren als wow noch ganz frisch war und ich mich langsam mit dem spiel anfreundete sagte ich damals zu einigen freunden das dies mal ne tolle idee wäre. ich wurde damals ausgelacht und es hieß es könnte man gar nicht umsetzen und nun...=)
also das spiel lebt und es verbessert und manchmal aber auch verschlechtert sich.

ja das ist so meine sicht und meine eindrücke des spiels. auch wenn ich nicht mehr sehr aktiv bin und auch nicht mehr den großen ehrgeiz empfinde wie früher, da mein reallive zu viel zeit und aufmerksamkeit von mir verlangt denke ich gar nicht auf ein aufhören und würde das spiel am liebsten bis in alle ewigkeit weiterspielen=)

lg


----------



## La Saint (6. März 2009)

Ein Spiel ist nur so gut wie der Hersteller, der dahinter steht.

MMORPGs spielt man nicht wie einen Shooter ein paar Tage, sondern in der Regel ein paar Monate. Manchmal sogar ein paar Jahre. Und da gibt es neben dem nackten Spielinhalt ein paar andere Sachen, die mindestens genauso wichtig sind. Nur so mal ein paar, die mir spontan einfallen.

- Funktionierende Spielebasics
- Stabilität des Clients
- Stabilität der Server
- Verfügbarkeit der Server
- kompetenter und schneller Ingame-Support
- Offline-Kundendienst
- Fairness beim Umgang mit Kunden
- Vernünfige Kommunikation

Einen wegen Memory-Leaks reproduzierbar abstürzenden Client, Itemfressendes Postsystem, nicht vorhandene Rohstoffe beim Crafting, gegen Null gehender InGame-Support, nicht vorhandener Offline-Kundendienst, dubioses Rechnungswesen mit dem Hang zur Spontanabbuchung, das Blaue vom Himmel lügende Markentingabteilungen, das hat man alles schon gehabt.

Nicht aber bei Blizzard. Das ist ein Hersteller, dem man vertrauen kann und bei dem man mit Sicherheit die Leistung auch bekommt, für die man bezahlt hat. Wenn die Leute über WoW klagen, dann auf so hohem Niveau, das sie garnicht merken, wie gut sie es haben. Statt über minimale Balancing-Probleme bei ihrer Klasse zu meckern, sollten sie froh sein, das es überhaupt ein Balancing gibt. Bei dem ultimativsten PvP-Spiel aller Zeiten (laut Eigenaussage) zum Beispiel existiert so etwas bis heute nicht. Seit fast einem Jahr.

Das sind die relevanten Features eines Games. Nicht, das man innerhalb einer begehbaren Grafikdemo die weiblichen Spielfiguren bis auf das Höschen ausziehen kann bevor ihnen der Kopf abgeschlagen wird.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Exeone (6. März 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich beantworte deine frage mit nur einem wort
> KOMPLEX
> je komplexer ein spiel ist, desto mehr bietet es einem spieler möglichkeiten, das zu tun, was er will oder auf was er lust hat! Man geht seinen
> eigenen weg im spiel sozusagen
> ...


Als wenn wow eins ist dann ganz bestimmt nicht komplex, ich glaube wow ist eines der einfachsten mmos überhaubt auf dem markt was auch der grund ist warum es so viele spielen


----------



## JacobyVII (6. März 2009)

eigentlich ist wow nichts besonderes...du machst am ende eh nur noch das gleiche...entweder PvP machen(da kann ein bisschen mehr dank high ratig kommen..aber auch ned mehr) oder instanzen abfarmen..und wenn du dann die höchste instanz(atm naxx) fertig hast farmste die eh nur noch ab bis was neues kommt...dann wieder das gleiche bis zum release des nächsten addon

aber ich spiele desswegen wow weil es mir einfach spaß macht mit meinen freunden zusammen zu spielen, würden die nicht spielen, hätte ich schon längst wieder aufgehört, weil ich nichts zu tun hätte


----------



## Exeone (6. März 2009)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> eigentlich ist wow nichts besonderes...du machst am ende eh nur noch das gleiche...entweder PvP machen(da kann ein bisschen mehr dank high ratig kommen..aber auch ned mehr) oder instanzen abfarmen..und wenn du dann die höchste instanz(atm naxx) fertig hast farmste die eh nur noch ab bis was neues kommt...dann wieder das gleiche bis zum release des nächsten addon
> 
> aber ich spiele desswegen wow weil es mir einfach spaß macht mit meinen freunden zusammen zu spielen, würden die nicht spielen, hätte ich schon längst wieder aufgehört, weil ich nichts zu tun hätte



naja ein Pc spiel zu spielen um etwas mit den freunden zu machen naja ich weis ja nicht klingt irgendwie komisch


----------



## pennymarkt (6. März 2009)

Ein inovatives MMORPG wäre z.B. ein Elder Scroll-Teil. In dem Spiel hat man ne menge Freiheiten, aber deswegen wird es wahrscheinlich nie ein Onlinespiel werden (im moment zumindest). Wenn die Technik es irgendwann zulässt, wird so eine Art RPG alles schlagen.


----------



## Vispi (6. März 2009)

wow ist einfach für die Masse gemacht 

1. man hat einen extrem schnellen Einstieg 

2. es spielen viele Leute es gibt nix schlimmeres als ein online Game ohne Spieler

3. die HArdware anforderungen sind extrem gering, viele Entwickler von online Games begreifen nicht das gute Spielbarkeit noch vor super Grafik liegt im online Gamebereich

das alles macht WOW eben zum Produkt was vielen passt und eine alternative die jeden dieser Punkte erfüllt gibt es zur Zeit nicht


----------



## Stealkiwi (6. März 2009)

ich spiel WoW weil:

-es nachfolger der warcraft story ist
-es eine riesige befüllte( nicht so wie bei metin 2) welt hat
-ich den comic stil mag
-meine freundin und meine kumpelz auch WoW zocken
-es mehrere rassen gibt
-es mehrer millionen spieler hat
-es MILLIARDEN von verschiedenen Items gibt
-es mounts (reittiere gibt)
-es fliegende mounts gibt
-es gaile quest gibt
-eine riesige community gibt
-ich dann leute die kein WoW spieln auslachen kann ^^
-weil es gaile bosse gibt
-weil es ein gailen end-game conten gibt
-weil es kein Gaileres spiel gibt
-weil es Buffed gibt ^^
-weil ich lvl 80 werden will
-weil es eine gaile story hat
-weil es gaile landschaften gibt
-weil meine Oma es auch toll findet xD
-weil mein stiefbruder guildwars zockt und ich ihn dann den ganzen tag nerven kann das WoW besser is
-weil es einfach nur ober geil is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. März 2009)

Naja Geschmackssache, ich würde generell dazu sagen das WoW bei weitem nicht das beste MMO ist aufn Markt, ich persönlich finde Lotro und (ja ernsthaft) AoC um meilen besser was den zusatz (MMO)RGP angeht.
WoW ist schlicht und ergreifend nur das bekannteste und am meisten gehypte MMO aufn Markt. Viele fangen mit WOW einfach an mit Onlinerollenspielen und kennen kaum was anderes und von daher ist ja klar, wenn ich nur ein Produkt kenne ist dies auch das beste, und habe ich mich an eine Software gewöhnt und komme damit gut klar, stelle ich mich auch nicht mehr gerne um, auch wenn anderes vlt. mehr bietet.
Aber der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und 12Mio Spieler können net irren..der Satz is logisch is ja wie bei Windows....Zig Mio User können ja net irren das Windows das beste OS ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beste RGP aller Zeiten ist und bleibt FF, Gothic, ElderScrolls die besten MMORGP sind Lotro und UO, das beste EINSTEIGERspiel ist halt WoW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer Alternativen testet und wirklich unvoreingenommen bei jeden Game mit 0 anfängt (ja jetzt ohne ...is ja von WoW geklaut, kapier ich net in WoW war das anders...und son Kramm) wird schnell feststellen das sich auch die Konkurenz net schämen muss, sondern halt einfach keinen Mr.T oder O. Ousborne haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (6. März 2009)

Wow ist sehr Anfängerfreundlich und sehr offen für Neulinge.
Da es auch ne große Com hat, ist immer viel im chat los und das macht das Game sehr belebt.

Aber mir persönlich wird WoW immer sehr schnell eintönig und langweilig! Habe die Woche mal wieder zum 3. Mal das Abo gekündigt. Werd wohl die nächsten 3 Monate wieder WAR zocken.

Edit: Das beste MMORPG aller Zeiten ist für mich eh DaoC. Nur hat mans da als Neuling leider sehr sehr schwer.


----------



## Vispi (6. März 2009)

Rakanisha schrieb:


> Edit: Das beste MMORPG aller Zeiten ist für mich eh DaoC. Nur hat mans da als Neuling leider sehr sehr schwer.



ich denke heute noch mit einer Träne im Auge daran zurück das waren Zeiten :-)

leider ist irgend wann die Luft raus


----------



## Schlamm (6. März 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> naja ein Pc spiel zu spielen um etwas mit den freunden zu machen naja ich weis ja nicht klingt irgendwie komisch


Was ist daran komisch? Mit Freunden machs einfach mehr Spaß, egal ob die nun wie bei konsolengames neben einem hocken oder bei sich zu Hause


----------



## kosmo79 (6. März 2009)

Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich nicht intensiv raide oder PVP mache aber ich hab da noch soo viel zu tun das mir garnicht langweilig wird.

Hab nen 80er Schami und nen 79er Schurke , da besteht Equipmäßig auch noch viel Verbeserung.

Und wenn mir dann mal langweilig spiel ich nen Twink weiter.

Skill nen Beruf weiter , mach nen Erfolg oder sonstwas.


Noch find ichs toll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (6. März 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Was ist daran komisch? Mit Freunden machs einfach mehr Spaß, egal ob die nun wie bei konsolengames neben einem hocken oder bei sich zu Hause



Es ist komisch das du wow spielst um mit deinem freunden was zu machen. Wen das mein Fall wäre dann würd ich sagen hey Leute lasst mal wow in ruhe und lasst uns weggehen.
 Ich will dir nicht unterstellen das du die ganze zeit in der Bude hockst, aber mir würden tausend gründe einfallen als wow zu spielen nur weil es meine freunde machen, besonders wenn ich kein lust auf dieses game haben


----------



## Abigayle (6. März 2009)

Gehen wir mal inne andere Richtung: Wäre WoW auch so erfolgreich wenn es auf ner Konsole rausgekommen wäre? Kenne viele XBox Live Spieler, die sagen: "Wenns auf XBox 360 rausgekommen wäre, dann wäre es nicht so erfolgreich gewesen."

Naja, die 360 fiel mir nur als erstes ein. Kann durch jede andere Konsole ersetzt werden in meinen oberen Sätzen.

Wie ist da eure breite Meinung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. März 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal inne andere Richtung: Wäre WoW auch so erfolgreich wenn es auf ner Konsole rausgekommen wäre?


Nicht in 1000 Jahren... da wäre WoW gnadenlos untergegangen. Spiele dieses Genres sind trotz der meist leichten Bedienung dann doch zu komplex als das sie sich mit einem Gamepad halbwegs effizient steuern lassen. Selbst Ego-Shooter oder Echtzeit-Stategie halte ich auf Konsolen für ziemlich unbrauchbar. Es läßt sich nicht jedes Spiel/Genre für jede Plattform brauchbar umsetzen. Wäre zwar alles machbar, es geht aber dann auf Kosten der Bedienerfreundlichkeit / Spielbarkeit.
Sicher gibs auch Maus/Tastatur für Konsolen, aber die gehören ja nicht zur Standartausrüstung... braucht man ja normalerweise auch nicht.


----------



## Anduris (7. März 2009)

kosmo79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich nicht intensiv raide oder PVP mache aber ich hab da noch soo viel zu tun das mir garnicht langweilig wird.
> 
> Hab nen 80er Schami und nen 79er Schurke , da besteht Equipmäßig auch noch viel Verbeserung.
> 
> ...



So siehts bei mir auch aus. Ich glaub Twinks sind in WoW sehr wichtig, weil man so Abwechslung hat. Wenn man dann eine Zeit lang den einen Char nicht mehr gespiet hat, hat man wieder Lust auf ihn usw. ...
Also mir wirds in WoW auch nie langweilig. Es gibt doch so vieles was man in WoW machen kann. Deswegen ist WoW auch so einzigartig und gut. Es hat einfach einen eigenen Style, das kein Game nachmachen kann und deswegen ist es auch meiner Meinung nach allen Games überlegen.


----------



## Exeone (7. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> So siehts bei mir auch aus. Ich glaub Twinks sind in WoW sehr wichtig, weil man so Abwechslung hat. Wenn man dann eine Zeit lang den einen Char nicht mehr gespiet hat, hat man wieder Lust auf ihn usw. ...
> Also mir wirds in WoW auch nie langweilig. Es gibt doch so vieles was man in WoW machen kann. Deswegen ist WoW auch so einzigartig und gut. Es hat einfach einen eigenen Style, das kein Game nachmachen kann und deswegen ist es auch meiner Meinung nach allen Games überlegen.



also irgendwie widersprichst du dir da, denn wenn es soviel zu tun gibt frag ich mich warum dir mit deinem char langweilig wird und du dann twinken gehst


----------



## Kriegsgeist (7. März 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Nicht in 1000 Jahren... da wäre WoW gnadenlos untergegangen. Spiele dieses Genres sind trotz der meist leichten Bedienung dann doch zu komplex als das sie sich mit einem Gamepad halbwegs effizient steuern lassen. Selbst Ego-Shooter oder Echtzeit-Stategie halte ich auf Konsolen für ziemlich unbrauchbar. Es läßt sich nicht jedes Spiel/Genre für jede Plattform brauchbar umsetzen. Wäre zwar alles machbar, es geht aber dann auf Kosten der Bedienerfreundlichkeit / Spielbarkeit.
> Sicher gibs auch Maus/Tastatur für Konsolen, aber die gehören ja nicht zur Standartausrüstung... braucht man ja normalerweise auch nicht.




Grundsätzlich ist jedes Spiel auch für Konsolen machbar. Hast du mal Halo Wars oder Gears of War gespielst? Die spielen sich dank Gamepad besser als die ganzen Konkurrenten am Pc.
Der einzigste Grund wieso man WoW nicht auf der Konsole spielen kann, ist dass der Chat nicht so einfach übernommen werden könnte. Aber vielleicht könnte man sich da ja mitm Sprachchat weiter helfen. 
Allerdings dürfte das größte Problem sein, dass viele Xbox Spieler ihre Konsole nie ans Internet anschließen. Dadurch müsste man halt erstmal genügend Spieler zusammen bekommen.
Und mal ehrlich, grafisch wärs ja null Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (7. März 2009)

Gears of War war genial! hat echt Fun gemacht.

Also ich hab meine 360 des öfteren am Netz, allein wegen den Updates für die Konsole.

Ich denke grafisch wäre es null Problem, nur dei Chatumsetzung wäre ein Problem. Da muss ich euch beipflichten.


----------



## Exeone (7. März 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Gears of War war genial! hat echt Fun gemacht.
> 
> Also ich hab meine 360 des öfteren am Netz, allein wegen den Updates für die Konsole.
> 
> Ich denke grafisch wäre es null Problem, nur dei Chatumsetzung wäre ein Problem. Da muss ich euch beipflichten.



Tastatur dran und fertig


----------



## Abigayle (7. März 2009)

Würde das mit ner normalen Tastatur gehen, also über USB? Ich hab noch nie eine drangehabt.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. März 2009)

> is keine beschimpfungen aber das ist der 984765783748te fred in ein paar tagen der sich nur als flameblait erweist-.-



Les doch bitte erstmal den ganzen Thread...

Btt: Weils einfach Spaß macht und man vieles entdecken kann uvm. aber kb alles aufzuzählen^^


----------



## Exeone (7. März 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Würde das mit ner normalen Tastatur gehen, also über USB? Ich hab noch nie eine drangehabt.



also im normalen Dashboard geht es ingame glaub ich nicht dürfte aber ein leichtes sein das zu bewerkstelligen Blizz müsste mal nur bei bigm anfragen, die sagen bestimmt nicht nein da so ja mehr boxen verkauft werden würden nicht zu vergessen die gold acc´s


----------



## Hoaaarrrhh (7. März 2009)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> es heißt "als" und nicht "wie"...


Da bist Du aber auf dem Holzweg, Herr Oberschlau, schau mal in den Duden, bevor Du andere belehrst^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (7. März 2009)

Kann ich leider nicht bestättigen!

Ich benutze es als reines Erholungsgame mal schön angeln oder einfach nur in einer schönen gegend rum sitzen und gameln vieleicht noch etwas Pve aber im Pvp ist es wohl nur Mittelmaß was keinerlei Anspurn bietet (richtig Leute hier ist ein War Flammer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sch1llman (8. März 2009)

Hoaaarrrhh schrieb:


> Da bist Du aber auf dem Holzweg, Herr Oberschlau, schau mal in den Duden, bevor Du andere belehrst^^



selfowned...

es heißt:
Die Motivation ist so *wie* in Guild Wars.
und
Die Motivation ist besser *als* in Guild Wars.

flame war vollkommen berechtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw habe ich auch vorher guild wars gespielt, finde es teilweise auch das bessere spiel. nur ist in der tat die motivation das problem, nach einem jahr hatte ich alles gesehen, neuer content war nicht mehr in sicht.


----------



## Infernâ (8. März 2009)

Generell find ich auch das WoW das eig beste mmo ist was es zurzeit gibt ... hab zwar ausser wow und kurz mal Hdro keine andern gespielt aber was ich so gehört haben soll sind die alle nicht so doll 


Oben wurde was von abwechselung gesagt ... wo isn in wow bitte abwechslung ? 
die Quests wiederholn sich eig ständig nur unter anderm namen und andrer beschreibung
Inis sind auch immer die selben und vorallen in Wotlk zum einpennen weil sie einfach viel zu easy sind ( auch hc )


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (8. März 2009)

WoW ist vielleicht das meist Verkaufteste Spiel aber nicht das Beste.
In jeglicher Hinsicht gibts schönere Spiele. Aber hat man einmal angefangen Zeit ins Spiel zu stecken kann man nicht mit gutem Gewissen auf etwas hinarbeiten nach dem Motto "Jetzt hab ich es durchgespielt!" - Sogar Diabolo 2 hatte das, man konnte wenn man wollte nach Baal aufhören, aber auch auf Hardmode weiterspielen. WoW bietet immernoch irgendwas mehr - denn es gibt kein Ende. Und das ist der Grund warum es immernoch so viele Spielen, sie wollen es nicht weglegen wie jedes andere Spiel und sagen "So! Fertig! Ein weiteres Spiel für das Regal!" <- Das ist jedenfalls mein Grund warum ich Spiele - auch wenn sie schlecht sind - durchspiele.


----------

